# Animal Crossing: New Horizons releases on March 20th, 2020



## Sgt.Groove (Jun 11, 2019)

That's the day folks, and this new game is looking amazing! Hopefully the direct releases more, but the treehouse just finished it's animal crossing sneak peek (literally) and it looks like the best AC game hands down.


----------



## Roshan (Jun 11, 2019)

spin off H


----------



## spunkystella (Jun 11, 2019)

The graphics looked incredible. I'm so excited. I'm not that upset about having to wait longer because it means the game will be even better.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 11, 2019)

I had a feeling we wouldn't get it til 2020, and March isn't THAT far away. Waited this long, and I can easily wait longer. Now that we have a solid date.


----------



## cakiepop (Jun 11, 2019)

I’m so excited! Especially for those new weeds. OH aND THE FLOWERS WILL LOOK SO GOOD! But is anybody else kinda upset about the “lineless” look? It’s just not for me ig. It’ll grow on me though!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jun 11, 2019)

I kinda like the lineless look, but being able to move trees like that is a blessing, and it looked like you can place furniture outside... :> (coconut cup on beach?)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeForHyrule said:


> I had a feeling we wouldn't get it til 2020, and March isn't THAT far away. Waited this long, and I can easily wait longer. Now that we have a solid date.



Yeah honestly I'm fine with the pushback because I really don't think I'd have the time for it if it came out before the new year.

I'm kind of iffy on the graphics, but they'll probably grow on me! I'm really excited.  Hopefully they release a cool Switch for it. I'd totally buy that although I probably shouldn't...


----------



## Roshan (Jun 11, 2019)

I just rewatched it a few times, tom nook and his children are in some tent, I believe it's some pocket camp spin off or something not a main game &#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm honestly not surprised that it got pushed back. It looks like it's going to be great, and I think pushing it back is going to drive people crazy but it's not like it's not going to be worth it. It looked like the more you fix up your town the more animals move in, and I kinda like that idea since it'll give you plenty to do once you start the game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's definitely a main game, everyone is probably living in tents because nothing is built on the island.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 11, 2019)

Gonna put this out there for people who dislike the art style. This is what New Leaf used to look like from June 2011:






There's gonna be changes to the final game by the time it releases so dont let it put you off


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 11, 2019)

I like how the graphics in the trailer remind me of City Folk, somewhat nostalgic. However I think the graphics will change. Have you seen the way the trees looked in the trailer for NL years ago? Senei ninja'd me with that point.

However, this doesn't feel like a mainstream game to me. It feels like a spinoff of a spinoff of Pocket Camp and Desert Island Escape. And I STILL don't know if there is a bundle pack or a Switch AC themed. But we have a title, so that's nice I guess.

I kind of knew it would be delayed, but I'm still a little upset about it.


----------



## CorgiKnight (Jun 11, 2019)

I had a feeling it was going to be delayed, as there was no news on it except for the new game announcement. But I definitely don't mind waiting for a quality game! 

Graphics look awesome, although I'm a feeling a little bit unsure about how much of a grind the start of the game is going to be, I'm glad to see how nice things look when everything is built up! It's definitely new and different, starting out on a completely uninhabited island and civilising it. The new path building feature looks promising - hopefully they'll have a selection of different paths to choose from other than just the plain dirt path.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jun 11, 2019)

Roshan said:


> I just rewatched it a few times, tom nook and his children are in some tent, I believe it's some pocket camp spin off or something not a main game ����



they literally said it's the switch game


----------



## Rymi1 (Jun 11, 2019)

The graphics look beautiful and I can't wait for more information about the game, although it looks like a spinoff instead of a main game which I wanted it to not be a pocket camp and more like new leaf where you have a very large place to build your town, so hopefully there are a lot more stuff that we can do and it isn't a small island. Also i feel like we won't be able to make patterns which is a real bummer. But that trailer is going to be in my dreams until it's released because IT'S SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!! CAN'T WAIT


----------



## carackobama (Jun 11, 2019)

Honestly I don?t mind about the delay? I?d rather we had to wait a few months longer and got a better game. Plus everything we?ve seen looks great so far! <3


----------



## Antonio (Jun 11, 2019)

It's 9 month away. From the announcement trailer to right now, it was 9 months. We can wait another 9 month. I would wait 2 years if it means the game will be HD.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jun 11, 2019)

I was sooo so happy but now I'm just feeling dissapointed and sad. I really needed that game to release this year


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jun 11, 2019)

Rymi1 said:


> The graphics look beautiful and I can't wait for more information about the game, although it looks like a spinoff instead of a main game which I wanted it to not be a pocket camp and more like new leaf where you have a very large place to build your town, so hopefully there are a lot more stuff that we can do and it isn't a small island. Also i feel like we won't be able to make patterns which is a real bummer. But that trailer is going to be in my dreams until it's released because IT'S SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!! CAN'T WAIT



Since its on the most powerful system animal crossing has ever been on and it looks like its just incorporating the pocket camp features I think it's gonna be a huge town, I mean, look at what they did on the 3ds! No way the switch is gonna have a small town, I feel like its just gonna be much more varied than a flat surface with a river.


----------



## Jaxen (Jun 11, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> Gonna put this out there for people who dislike the art style. This is what New Leaf used to look like from June 2011:
> 
> *snipped video*
> 
> There's gonna be changes to the final game by the time it releases so dont let it put you off



Yup, New Leaf's art style has changed a good bit since that E3 video. They have lots of time to refine things still. I just really love we are getting animated trees, flowers, and grass in Animal Crossing! How awesome will it be to see the town look so lively during windy, stormy days in the spring?

I was admittedly hoping we'd get MK8-styled graphics, with the world being upscaled just as it appears in the AC track, but this new art style is definitely growing on me.


----------



## will. (Jun 11, 2019)

Roshan said:


> I just rewatched it a few times, tom nook and his children are in some tent, I believe it's some pocket camp spin off or something not a main game ����



its 100% a main game lol... no doubt about that


----------



## Hat' (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm actually okay with a March release as I don't really like the winter season hhhh.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 11, 2019)

I don't care about the delay. I care about the gameplay, and from what I've seen, that is the only thing that upsets me right now. There is still time, but I am very pessimistic about it right now.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jun 11, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> I don't care about the delay. I care about the gameplay, and from what I've seen, that is the only thing that upsets me right now. There is still time, but I am very pessimistic about it right now.



To be honest we barely saw gameplay at all, just kinda a time lapse and some glimpses at the product, it was kinda obvious that the timelapse with the player going off screen wasn't really gameplay XD The pole vaulting and stuff looked like small glimpses of how the movement actually is, alongside the house sneak peek, that looked like what the camera will be like in places like that. Though im a bit on the fence too tbh, the gameplay needs to be like other games and not like pocket camp, I wouldn't mind a few things from pocket camp being integrated into the gameplay, but I definitely dont want it to be the focus.


----------



## Mutti (Jun 11, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> Gonna put this out there for people who dislike the art style. This is what New Leaf used to look like from June 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was wary of the image, until i remembered this video above. Its likely to change a lot image wise


----------



## Halony (Jun 11, 2019)

I've been saying they wouldn't release it until 2020 all along, but people didn't want to hear it and called me crazy. I was right tho.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 11, 2019)

Do you guys think a Switch bundle will come out for the game?
And I knew I wasn't wrong when I said the game was likely getting delayed, but at least not by much it seems.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 11, 2019)

Roshan said:


> I just rewatched it a few times, tom nook and his children are in some tent, I believe it's some pocket camp spin off or something not a main game ����



1) Tommy and Timmy are not Nook's children

2) It was already confirmed 9 months ago that this will be a new main game, not a Spin-Off. Just looks like
it's gonna be different than the other main games.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2019)

March is the third month.

03.

On the twentieth. of 2020.

Three twenties.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 11, 2019)

oath2order said:


> March is the third month.
> 
> 03.
> 
> ...


Ill Lilly Mommy Confirmed.

Other than that, this gives me a big advantage to buy and complete Sword/Shield without New Horizon taking over.

Also, that Nitro Fueled game coming this month I can safely say I can buy that now.


----------



## Glake (Jun 11, 2019)

The game definitely is not a spinoff, I wish people would stop saying that just because the game has tents.

You play a very large role in the development of the island in this game, you're just not classified as the "mayor" as it doesn't seem like there will be one. The game looks to really be shaping up to becoming an actual "build your own island" simulator. I'm assuming animal vendors from past iterations will eventually come to the island after you've further developed it and set up shops there.

The island size itself already seems to be around the same size as the ACGC maps, so we'll be working with a lot more space in this game than in New Leaf. Outside camera angles seem to be adjustable, and you can definitely be sure that the visuals will change as development continues. 

I was really hoping this game was still going to drop in 2019, but after watching the first 20 seconds of the trailer, I knew it was going to be delayed because you can tell things are a bit rough around the edges. But man, seeing the 8 players assemble on the beach at the end gave me chills. This game is going to be awesome.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2019)

We waited 9 months for this day.

9 more here we go. 283 days left.


----------



## brinstar (Jun 11, 2019)

I am fine with a 2020 release date. It's not like I can't play other games while I wait.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 11, 2019)

I think I just found my current mood for this situation about the delay and all on Twitter:


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hekapoo said:


> I think I just found my current mood for this situation about the delay and all on Twitter:
> 
> View attachment 226312



My first thought lol


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 11, 2019)

I think my biggest annoyance with the delay is that we won't be able to celebrate ringing in the new decade, 2020, in New Horizons without time traveling.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 11, 2019)

I hope I'm still alive.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I hope I'm still alive.



Exactly my concern.

Anything could happen in 9 months...


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 11, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> Exactly my concern.
> 
> Anything could happen in 9 months...



It could indeed. 
I have to have my gallbladder out next month.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 11, 2019)

i was expecting the delay and don't mind it at all. we've waited so long, and i really want this game to be the best it can be.


----------



## Scarfy (Jun 11, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> I think my biggest annoyance with the delay is that we won't be able to celebrate ringing in the new decade, 2020, in New Horizons without time traveling.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought about that haha. At least we're ringing in the first spring of the decade with this release date.


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 12, 2019)

I think it's a nice month to start in because if you play for a year, you have all seasons from start to beginning. I'm a bit upset we have to wait for 9(!!!) more months but at least we have the certainty now that we will get it then. I would be more upset if we still had a 2019 window (like Luigi) and getting the news in september that it will be delayed.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm fine with this. I'd rather the game be more polished and also I have more time to save up for a Switch. I kinda hope some neat Animal Crossing themed Switch comes out.


----------



## chocopug (Jun 12, 2019)

I don't mind the delay. I'd rather have something polished than we can enjoy for years to come. And as others have said, it gives a bit more time to save up for a hopefully AC themed Switch.

I'm still really excited, it looks good so far.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 12, 2019)

I don't mind the delay! (and I'm glad they actually gave us a release date, even if it was pushed to 2020) I had my doubts at first when I watched the trailer, but the more I watch footage of it, the more the whole look and feel of the game grows on me. I'm excited to see further refinements to it...besides, this is the Animal Crossing mainline game we're going to have to live with for another 6-7 years. I'm just glad I'm content with the games I have atm to keep me occupied until ACNH comes out. Otherwise the wait would be so painful lol.


----------



## Candy83 (Jun 12, 2019)

From what I saw of videos published to YouTube, I am not sure what to think of the previews of “Animal Crossing: New Horizons.” (It is scheduled for release on Friday, March 20, 2020.) I love “New Leaf” so much I was imagining taking it, with the mayor concept, and building on it. So, I am going to let more time pass before strengthening an opinion on “New Horizons.” I figure, here in June 2019, Nintendo needs more time to do its own building of this new version of “Animal Crossing”.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 12, 2019)

This E3 presentation for me was like eating stale cupcakes. Disappointing, but still good. I personally don't like what I saw so far, so I'm happy they're taking more time to work on it. I'm not sure how much I could possibly like this game as whole, though, since I really don't like islands at all. I like the forest vibe of the previous games... I hope we can do things to make it feel like that. This isn't my cup of tea at all, but they have added nice features and I'm sure there are many more to come. I just want my vibe back.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 12, 2019)

Now that we know the theme of the game, a delay makes a lot of sense.

Nobody wants to start a tropical island getaway in the middle of fall or winter. Willing to bet that's one reason for the delay.


----------



## smonikkims (Jun 12, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> Now that we know the theme of the game, a delay makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Nobody wants to start a tropical island getaway in the middle of fall or winter. Willing to bet that's one reason for the delay.



I don't think such a detail would make a company decide to waste a half year's sales. Besides, those playing in the Southern Hemisphere will be starting their towns in Fall anyway.


----------



## projectx1991 (Jun 12, 2019)

I was upset about the delay but once I read the article where Doug Bowser states that they were worried about the quality of life and work/life balance of their workers and how they didn’t want to work them into the ground, so chose to delay the game, I suddenly didn’t care about the delay. That quality of life is so important!


----------



## McRibbie (Jun 12, 2019)

Haven't seen this elsewhere on the forum but the Japanese name for NH is Atsumare Doubutsu No Mori.

Atsumare translates to gathering, both in the sense of collecting stuff and social gatherings.

(Atsumare Made In Wario's the Japanese name of the GameCube Warioware game)


----------



## will. (Jun 12, 2019)

Mr. Cat said:


> This E3 presentation for me was like eating stale cupcakes. Disappointing, but still good. I personally don't like what I saw so far, so I'm happy they're taking more time to work on it. I'm not sure how much I could possibly like this game as whole, though, since I really don't like islands at all. I like the forest vibe of the previous games... I hope we can do things to make it feel like that. This isn't my cup of tea at all, but they have added nice features and I'm sure there are many more to come. I just want my vibe back.



the vibe will be there for sure i think. they wouldn't stray too far from the original concept of animal crossing - we all know nintendo likes to stay true to original console ideas. the island vibe is cool but the forest vibes will definitely be present on the inside of the island. just like how we have a beach on the outside of our new leaf towns, but the inside is all nice and cozy. also, animal crossing games in the past, and new horizons is no exception, have always been about how we, as players, want it to be. wether that's through how we customize our towns and houses or interact with our villagers, we get to control our town.

i also read an article that says tom nook is pretty smart in this game and he'll go along with whatever vibe you want through this game. if you want the more outdoorsy life, he'll let you do that as long as you keep your town that way (not having big shop built while you're still living in a tent). and then if you want a big bustling island, nook will let you! i think this game holds many opportunities for our customization and we need to wait until more info is released until we decide wether we wanna play or not.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 12, 2019)

Nine months is the best part of a year away.
It was meant to be out _this_ year. 

We've been waiting so long already.
It's disheartening.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm not fond of waiting any longer, but as long as the game comes out great, the wait will be fine. I rather have them make a great game and take their time to do so than rush through the whole process and then it being bad. Gonna have to try to find something to do for the next nine months, but I think I'll be OK. XD


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 13, 2019)

Yeah but guys don't be sad because it's only delayed by 3 months (december was the only realistic release month) and it's not nice to start in winter anyway so it's all ok. Better than release a complete unfinished game *Gamefreak i'm looking at you*.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 13, 2019)

Chouchou said:


> Yeah but guys don't be sad because it's only delayed by 3 months (december was the only realistic release month) and it's not nice to start in winter anyway so it's all ok. Better than release a complete unfinished game *Gamefreak i'm looking at you*.



100% agree. 

Even looking back at when it was announced in the last Direct, I could already tell that it would be out November/December this year at the earliest. They didn't have any gameplay to show back then, now 9 months later they have a semi completed game. 9 months from now can make a lot of difference, and I think this game is so promising that 9 months is going to make a hell of a difference. Why put your staff under so much pressure for a crappy outcome when you can announce well-in advance that you need more time? So hearing that it's pushed out 3 months isn't disheartening at all. It's been 7 years, 3 months isn't going to make much of a difference. At least we know that there is a game out there being made for us fans.


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 13, 2019)

Yes and this is much better because they sound pretty confident about the 20 march 2020 release date. That's a lot better than a release window like Luigi's that's still only 2019. You never know if it gets pushed back until you have a release date. 
So i'm cnfident they will release it in march. And it's a lot of fun to see new features in the upcoming months!


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 13, 2019)

Chouchou said:


> Yeah but guys don't be sad because it's only delayed by 3 months (december was the only realistic release month) and it's not nice to start in winter anyway so it's all ok. Better than release a complete unfinished game *Gamefreak i'm looking at you*.



It's always better to delay than crunch, in my opinion. 

However, there is disappointment to be found in the fact that we will not be able to ring in a new decade in the new Animal Crossing without time-traveling, and now we'll have to wait another 10 years for that. Not a huge thing, but it was something I was immensely looking forward to. Some us like winter too. 

Regardless, I'll be picking up the game as soon as it's out regardless of the season we end up starting in.


----------



## lunatepic (Jun 13, 2019)

fittingly enough March 20 is the international day of happiness <3

anyway I'm totally fine with the delay, honestly I'm just happy that we now have a release date! I'm glad that they're taking their employers' health into consideration, and I would rather have a delayed but polished game than a rushed one. (plus after all these years of waiting, 9 months doesn't seem all that long haha)


----------



## Helene (Jun 13, 2019)

I love how it looked! I'm so excited!

Especially the part about being able to create our own paths without using custom patterns and everything.
And did you notice the hairstyle with braids? I think it's new!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 13, 2019)

Did anyone even notice Tom Nook is wearing pants?


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2019)

I just hope that this means the game is actually 100% complete at launch unlike some other titles Nintendo has released on Switch. Animal Crossing is very dear to me so I'd rather wait longer to get my hands on it when it's ready rather than dealing with dumb issues that get fixed in updates months later.

Looking at you Mario Tennis Aces, Splatoon 2 and Super Mario Maker 2 smh


----------



## Wickel (Jun 14, 2019)

This gives me plenty of time to save up for a switch! I wonder/hope they'll bring out a special AC edition, so if I get the right amount of money, I can get that one.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 14, 2019)

lars708 said:


> I just hope that this means the game is actually 100% complete at launch unlike some other titles Nintendo has released on Switch. Animal Crossing is very dear to me so I'd rather wait longer to get my hands on it when it's ready rather than dealing with dumb issues that get fixed in updates months later.
> 
> Looking at you Mario Tennis Aces, Splatoon 2 and Super Mario Maker 2 smh



FWIW, that's not a Nintendo specific thing. Because game developers know that they can push out updates, and don't have to have a 100% complete game at release like back in the old days, many game developers don't 100% complete a game now. They would rather push it out sooner so they can start getting sales. I know how you feel though.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 14, 2019)

Honestly, I'm not too sure if I'd care if New Horizons was released incomplete. Think about it. The game releases in March, so they could ignore later events like Halloween and Christmas until later in the year, and push an update to include those.


----------



## Dacroze (Jun 15, 2019)

Some people might not like it because they would have an incomplete game on a physical cartridge. Also when the servers for updates are eventually turned off and you want to play the game again on a new device, you are left with an incomplete game. In some cases (not Nintendo) these games are not even playable without download. Seeing that Animal Crossing is a game where you might pick up again older titles, it would be sad to be missing events or other important features.


----------



## will. (Jun 16, 2019)

Dacroze said:


> Some people might not like it because they would have an incomplete game on a physical cartridge. Also when the servers for updates are eventually turned off and you want to play the game again on a new device, you are left with an incomplete game. In some cases (not Nintendo) these games are not even playable without download. Seeing that Animal Crossing is a game where you might pick up again older titles, it would be sad to be missing events or other important features.



an incomplete game would still probably have many many features, and you could still buy the new game when a full version is released. you bring up a good point, but this is a case that would effect very few people.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 16, 2019)

I was hoping the game would be out sooner but I'll live... I'm really excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I planned on getting the limited edition switch (assuming it gets one) so I've been waiting for a long time to get a switch but I think now I'm just gonna get one soon and get smash and other games before summers over


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 18, 2019)

It's been a long week since new horizon was announced...


----------



## lars708 (Jun 19, 2019)

DJStarstryker said:


> FWIW, that's not a Nintendo specific thing. Because game developers know that they can push out updates, and don't have to have a 100% complete game at release like back in the old days, many game developers don't 100% complete a game now. They would rather push it out sooner so they can start getting sales. I know how you feel though.



I get that, I'm not new to this industry or anything. That doesn't mean people should have to tolerate products that aren't finished. You ARE paying for it and if the game doesn't sell enough copies the developers might not get to finish what they had planned to finish through updates. Releasing games in unfinished state leads to a lot of negative publicity and may impact sales and even first impressions of the game to people. I think if they want this game to shine it should be feature complete at the very least.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 20, 2019)

Selling lots of weeds lol...that sounds bad when you don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## Pellie (Jun 21, 2019)

Luna Moonbug said:


> Selling lots of weeds lol...that sounds bad when you don't know what I'm talking about



Reminds me of this one comment I saw back then: 'You can now sell weeds to little Timmy'.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 24, 2019)

To anyone bummed about the 9 month wait. Let me say this, the game was promised in 2019, so being delayed to March is at the very least, a 3 month delay.

I don't know about anyone else, but I definitely did not expect the game to drop anywhere before November.







The wait for New Leaf was much much longer. Announced in 2010, and not released in NA until June 2013.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 24, 2019)

traceguy said:


> The wait for New Leaf was much much longer. Announced in 2010, and not released in NA until June 2013.



And it should also noted that NL's release was so spread out-November 2012 was when it came out in Japan and it came out in February 2013 in South Korea. Now, New Horizons will come out all over the world at the same time, so basically everyone is having to wait the same amount of time.


----------



## will. (Jun 25, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> And it should also noted that NL's release was so spread out-November 2012 was when it came out in Japan and it came out in February 2013 in South Korea. Now, New Horizons will come out all over the world at the same time, so basically everyone is having to wait the same amount of time.



i keep remembering how long it took them to release new leaf, and then it makes me so thankful that new horizons is taking such a short time. it'll only take them a year and a half to announce and release and im so thankful...


----------



## SavyRabbit (Jul 21, 2019)

I was still so sad to hear it!


----------



## Ossiran (Jul 21, 2019)

traceguy said:


> The wait for New Leaf was much much longer. Announced in 2010, and not released in NA until June 2013.



New Leaf came out about 4.5 years after City Folk in the US. New Horizons is coming out about 6.75 years after New Leaf. The wait for New Horizons is MUCH longer.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 21, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> New Leaf came out about 4.5 years after City Folk in the US. New Horizons is coming out about 6.75 years after New Leaf. The wait for New Horizons is MUCH longer.



Yeah but he meant from announcement to release, the wait for new horizons is much shorter. 18 months compared to waiting 3 years for new leaf.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 23, 2019)

We're not the mayor anymore? Hey, does anyone agree with me when I say New Leaf needs an update to go further than the year 2050? Because I'd still be playing the game by then, and in one of my towns, I hate time travelling. So coming from December the thirty-first, 2050 to January the first, 2012 is going to annoy me. And why can't I align things in the middle as I can in Happy Home Designer?


For instance, say if I have a desk, I would like the chair to go in the middle, not right in front of the cabinet. Or the piano. It goes in the middle, not the left or the right? Anyone with me?!


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jul 29, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> We're not the mayor anymore? Hey, does anyone agree with me when I say New Leaf needs an update to go further than the year 2050? Because I'd still be playing the game by then, and in one of my towns, I hate time travelling. So coming from December the thirty-first, 2050 to January the first, 2012 is going to annoy me. And why can't I align things in the middle as I can in Happy Home Designer?
> 
> 
> For instance, say if I have a desk, I would like the chair to go in the middle, not right in front of the cabinet. Or the piano. It goes in the middle, not the left or the right? Anyone with me?!



That's fixed in New Horizons. You're going to be able to move furniture like in Happy Home Designer. And I'm sure we're going to be something like the mayor, but there isn't much point in it happening immediately because we have to build the town up. Can't mayor a town if there is no town.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 5, 2019)

At first, I was really hesitant in buying New Horizons, but now I saw some articles and youtube videos, I CANNOT WAIT!!!! But it's only just over a month away for the Switch Lite, and I have to games to preoccupy myself with while I wait. Plus, time flies while I study for uni assignments and stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soot Sprite said:


> That's fixed in New Horizons. You're going to be able to move furniture like in Happy Home Designer. And I'm sure we're going to be something like the mayor, but there isn't much point in it happening immediately because we have to build the town up. Can't mayor a town if there is no town.



Dude, sorry for no reply, I thought I was still subscribed to this thread. This is great to hear! And your last sentence makes total sense, and I sort of laughed.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 5, 2019)

New phone or switch mini for Xmas  I want sword and shield and new horizons, but then my phone is like 5 now so idk.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> New phone or switch mini for Xmas  I want sword and shield and new horizons, but then my phone is like 5 now so idk.



Would you rather have a creamy chocolate bar that's absolutely perfect (phone) or the Holy Grail (AC:NH)


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 6, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> New phone or switch mini for Xmas  I want sword and shield and new horizons, but then my phone is like 5 now so idk.



Definitely get the phone


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 8, 2019)

OMG I'm so dumb, I ALWAYS get March and May mixed up and I originally thought ACNH was gonna be released May 20, 2020. At least I don't have to wait as long as I thought! Same with June and July, because it's Ma-rch/Ma-y and Ju-ne/Ju-ly


----------



## Ossiran (Aug 13, 2019)

So my guess is we might get some more information in either a Direct or during the Tokyo Game Show next month. I wouldn't expect anything more that possibly another trailer, but that might be enough to hold people over until later in the year or early next year for a more detailed Direct.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 13, 2019)

Some people speculating on twitter about a Direct in September, others hope for more information on the 
upcoming Gamescom but I doubt that, I only hear they gonna show more Luigi's Mansion 3 gameplay and
Pokemon I think? But the Tokyo Game Show sounds interesting. Overall, I would be happy about another
trailer with some new gameplay and more villagers being shown (new ones perhaps?).


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 14, 2019)

A September Direct is less speculation and more a given. Their big autumn Directs always have heavy hitting announcements for the coming year and a few updates on remaining current year projects.

September 4th, 11th or the 18th is when we can expect it.


----------



## Chouchou (Aug 16, 2019)

I expect them to show a bit more in the september direct.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 22, 2019)

I expect September's direct to be Pokemon and Smash.


----------



## isabll (Aug 23, 2019)

I would love it if we got more info about the game in September but I'm afraid the direct will be pretty much all about Pok?mon, considering that the games are coming out in like two months.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 25, 2019)

isabll said:


> I would love it if we got more info about the game in September but I'm afraid the direct will be pretty much all about Pok?mon, considering that the games are coming out in like two months.



That's not how it works. 

Pok?mon could get a short new trailer, but only because early September falls in line with their usual time frame for new reveals.


----------



## will. (Aug 26, 2019)

honestly i don't know when im expecting new animal crossing information. i feel like nintendo's formulas for directs are hard to figure out haha. super mario maker 2 got its own direct as well a bunch of other games so i'd expect an animal crossing direct but im just not sure when it'll be.


----------



## acornavenue (Aug 28, 2019)

I hope we hear something soon. The hype was huge and now nothing. Like at least do what they are doing for pokemon, theyve been releasing small things at a time. I mean maybe they will when we get closer


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 29, 2019)

Historically, Nintendo has held their September Directs the week before TGS. At least in the last two years, with last year being the exception due to the earthquake in Japan causing them to delay it from the 6th to the 13th, which is when the initial New Horizons announcement happened.

The 4th is what we should be looking at, but it's Nintendo so who knows.


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 2, 2019)

Pardon the double post, but expect the Direct announcement tomorrow morning at around 9am eastern time for a Wednesday afternoon premiere.


----------



## acornavenue (Sep 3, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Pardon the double post, but expect the Direct announcement tomorrow morning at around 9am eastern time for a Wednesday afternoon premiere.



How do you know?


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 3, 2019)

Leaks, among other things.


----------



## acornavenue (Sep 4, 2019)

Well theres a direct but not the one we wanted


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 4, 2019)

erialrose said:


> Well theres a direct but not the one we wanted



Eh, personally I could go these final six months without any more Animal Crossing info. I got all I wanted from the reveal at E3, that being a look at the game and a release date. I'm sure we'll get an Animal Crossing Direct before too long, but this was never going to be that.

As it stands, besides New Horizons, Nintendo's 2020 is looking very empty at the moment. This Direct is very important because it's going to spell out the first three months of the new year, as well as dropping a few more bits of info for the remainder of our current year.


----------



## acornavenue (Sep 7, 2019)

Opinions on when we’ll hear more


----------



## Byngo (Sep 7, 2019)

probably an ac centric direct sometime in jan/feb

basically don’t expect anything new for a good chunk of time


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 11, 2019)

erialrose said:


> Opinions on when we?ll hear more



I feel like the floodgates are open now and that we'll be getting monthly updates, however big or small. The latest video they tweeted introducing the development team made it pretty clear that the advertisement campaign is in full swing. 

With Zelda out next week, Luigi's Mansion 3 in October and Pok?mon SwSh in November, the only non-remaster and port that Nintendo has currently coming in the next 6 months is Animal Crossing. They pretty much have to talk about it now since the Direct didn't give us any big new original first party announcements for Q1 2020.


----------



## sarahshelbs (Sep 15, 2019)

*Just curious..*

I think I can make it to March 20th, 2020 a whole lot easier if there's consistent updates/small gameplay clips posted by nintendo. I've been playing new leaf since 2012 and the closer March gets the harder it is to wait! Does anyone think there's a possibility of a sooner release date?


----------



## Trundle (Sep 15, 2019)

sarahshelbs said:


> I think I can make it to March 20th, 2020 a whole lot easier if there's consistent updates/small gameplay clips posted by nintendo. I've been playing new leaf since 2012 and the closer March gets the harder it is to wait! Does anyone think there's a possibility of a sooner release date?



It's incredibly unlikely to happen unfortunately. They set the release date to March 20th for a reason and have their plans built around it. If they felt they could have the game out sooner, they would have announced an earlier release date.


----------



## acornavenue (Sep 16, 2019)

Sometimes i wish they would say SURPRISE ITS COMING OUT SOONER!

okay i?ll stop dreaming now back to reality. 186 days.


----------



## isabll (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm actually okay with it coming out in March, I think I can resist six more months, especially since uni is starting again soon and I'll be pretty busy. However, I will be kind of disappointed if we don't get any new info in the next two to three months (till December, basically). I get that they need to plan every direct and reveal very carefully, but I'm hoping we get at least some written tidbits, something to keep on dreaming lol.


----------



## Kurb (Sep 19, 2019)

182 freaking days.
WHY IS LIFE SO FOUL
EVEN THIS SONG IS ANNOYING NOW


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 1, 2019)

Just found out that in Pokemon Sword & Shield, you can actually turn off the auto save function if you 
don't like to use it. Makes me wonder if they give you this option in New Horizons too.


----------



## will. (Oct 1, 2019)

Perrycifer said:


> Just found out that in Pokemon Sword & Shield, you can actually turn off the auto save function if you
> don't like to use it. Makes me wonder if they give you this option in New Horizons too.



this is very interesting! hopefully they'll allow us to do the same in new horizons. though, can someone explain the downside of autosave? the only thing that i could see it being a problem with is messing up something, but that hasn't done much trouble for me. maybe plot resetting? but you can choose where your villagers live so. idk lol


----------



## Blue Cup (Oct 1, 2019)

There really isn't much of a downside unless you have an unhealthy obsession over having complete and total control over everything.


----------



## will. (Oct 1, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> There really isn't much of a downside unless you have an unhealthy obsession over having complete and total control over everything.



i love this. so much.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 13, 2019)

Been out of the Animal Crossing world for a bit, but my god..am I ready to jump back in! I love the new direction they've taken and I see the end goal being getting closer to what we used to know about AC, by starting with even less than before. I can easily see this being the only game I play all of 2020.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 14, 2019)

Perrycifer said:


> Just found out that in Pokemon Sword & Shield, you can actually turn off the auto save function if you
> don't like to use it. Makes me wonder if they give you this option in New Horizons too.



That would be great.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm seriously excited for this to finally come out!!! I'm going to be gone from social media for quite a while LOL Goodbye life, hello Animal Crossing New Horizons XD


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

Only five months to go.


----------



## Ossiran (Nov 22, 2019)

https://www.tanuki-kaihatsu.com/ According to information at the bottom of the Japanese NH website, the next dose of information for New Horizons will come during Jump Festa 2020 on Dec. 21. It says "Next Briefing", so I'm assuming more information and not just a photo op like last time.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 22, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> https://www.tanuki-kaihatsu.com/ According to information at the bottom of the Japanese NH website, the next dose of information for New Horizons will come during Jump Festa 2020 on Dec. 21. It says "Next Briefing", so I'm assuming more information and not just a photo op like last time.



I clicked the briefing link and it had nothing about New Horizons, it's all in Japanese so it's hard to tell, even translated. But I'll take your word for it.

Great news. ^_^


----------



## Ossiran (Nov 22, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I clicked the briefing link and it had nothing about New Horizons, it's all in Japanese so it's hard to tell, even translated. But I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Great news. ^_^



The link does not, but it'd be off for an Animal Crossing website to reference Jump Fiesta if they didn't have anything to show. Nintendo also has a booth next to the Pokemon booth if you look at the map.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 22, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> The link does not, but it'd be off for an Animal Crossing website to reference Jump Fiesta if they didn't have anything to show. Nintendo also has a booth next to the Pokemon booth if you look at the map.



I'm looking forward to anything new, no matter how small. ^_^


----------



## Neechan (Nov 26, 2019)

I Found that the official Nintendo site released a synopsis of NH (this as far as i know only applies to US site) and don't know when this was updated



Spoiler



*Beloved franchise Animal Crossing gets ready for its Nintendo Switch debut!*

If the hustle and bustle of modern life’s got you down, Tom Nook has a new business venture up his sleeve that he knows you’ll adore: the Nook Inc. Deserted Island Getaway Package! Sure, you’ve crossed paths with colorful characters near and far. Had a grand time as one of the city folk. May’ve even turned over a new leaf and dedicated yourself to public service! But deep down, isn’t there a part of you that longs for…freedom? Then perhaps a long walk on the beach of a deserted island, where a rich wealth of untouched nature awaits, is just what the doctor ordered!

Peaceful creativity and charm await as you roll up your sleeves and make your new life whatever you want it to be. Collect resources and craft everything from creature comforts to handy tools. Embrace your green thumb as you interact with flowers and trees in new ways. Set up a homestead where the rules of what goes indoors and out no longer apply. Make friends with new arrivals, enjoy the seasons, pole-vault across rivers as you explore, and more!

This new addition to the Animal Crossing series launches March 20, 2020, exclusively for the Nintendo Switch system.

*Features:*

Customize your character and home, and decorate the landscape (with furniture, if you like!), as you create your very own island paradise.

Experience a robust new crafting system—collect materials to construct everything from furniture to tools!

Enjoy a variety of relaxing activities like gardening, fishing, decorating, interacting with charming NPCs, and more, as classic Animal Crossing experiences come to life in fun new ways within the deserted-island setting.



I don't know if this had been posted already, but I figured I would share


----------



## John Wick (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm in Australia and that exact same info has been on our game store sites for a while. ^_^


----------



## returnofsaturn (Nov 26, 2019)

Neechan said:


> I Found that the official Nintendo site released a synopsis of NH (this as far as i know only applies to US site) and don't know when this was updated
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boccages (Nov 27, 2019)

That text was part of the press media kit given at E3 for New Horizons. It’s not new. Sorry.


----------



## Neechan (Nov 27, 2019)

I kind of figured that, so I thought that i would post it for people that hadn't seen it (and no one posted it here as far as i know)


----------



## John Wick (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks for taking the time to post the info for others to see though.

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 3, 2019)

Three months to go!!!! ^_^

Looking forward to new information!


----------



## acornavenue (Dec 3, 2019)

108 days!


----------



## MKInfinite (Dec 3, 2019)

a little bit on info on new horizons:

Some mexican culture stuff will be included, so far it looks like a new dress and hairstyle, and the monarch butterfly has been confirmed to return

https://gonintendo.com/stories/3503...-horizons-will-include-mexican-inspired-cloth


----------



## John Wick (Dec 3, 2019)

MKInfinite said:


> a little bit on info on new horizons:
> 
> Some mexican culture stuff will be included, so far it looks like a new dress and hairstyle, and the monarch butterfly has been confirmed to return
> 
> https://gonintendo.com/stories/3503...-horizons-will-include-mexican-inspired-cloth



Awesome!

Oh, the Monarch will always be around. ^_^


----------



## John Wick (Dec 6, 2019)

Wish it was coming out later now, so I can save up the money again for a switch.


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 6, 2019)

I really love the dress the character is wearing! Also new mouth shapes! New noses! Oh I guess I am hyped again. Still about 3 months to go!


----------



## acornavenue (Dec 7, 2019)

104 days oh my god we are so close to double digits!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Dec 7, 2019)

I love that dress!


----------



## Tianna (Dec 7, 2019)

erialrose said:


> 104 days oh my god we are so close to double digits!



Omgomg you’re right!!! Ahh I’m so excited and I hope they do another direct revealing more about the game soon! I really wanna know the other features we can do in the game and if cooking is gonna be a thing because I’ve been obsessed about the idea of cooking and I’ll be majorly disappointed if it’s not implemented.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

Ably.Saucey said:


> I love that dress!



Would that be exclusive to the mexican version we've been seeing the screenshots of, or would they add it in every version?

Sorry if that sounds like a stupid question, but some regions have version exclusive content.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 7, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Would that be exclusive to the mexican version we've been seeing the screenshots of, or would they add it in every version?
> 
> Sorry if that sounds like a stupid question, but some regions have version exclusive content.



While there is no definite certainty, it is unlikely for non-DLC of a game to have region locked content nowadays. Even so, you could trade it to other players.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

Trundle said:


> While there is no definite certainty, it is unlikely for non-DLC of a game to have region locked content nowadays. Even so, you could trade it to other players.



I know. I said in an  earlier post that I know it can be traded, but it might be in all versions.

That's what I'm curious about.


----------



## Neechan (Dec 7, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I know. I said in an  earlier post that I know it can be traded, but it might be in all versions.
> 
> That's what I'm curious about.



I guess we'll have to wait an see... but I'm sure like region specific food items, that dress will be available only for people of that region....i could be wrong...


----------



## acornavenue (Dec 9, 2019)

102!


----------



## acornavenue (Dec 10, 2019)

101!


----------



## acornavenue (Dec 11, 2019)

100!


----------



## acornavenue (Dec 12, 2019)

99 DAYS!
Double digits now!


----------



## sis84 (Dec 20, 2019)

*I was hoping...*

I was hoping the game would be out sooner but I'll live... I'm really excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I planned on getting the limited edition switch (assuming it gets one) so I've been waiting for a long time to get a switch but I think now I'm just gonna get one soon and get smash and other games before summers over


----------



## acornavenue (Dec 20, 2019)

91!


----------



## Alyx (Dec 21, 2019)

90 days until AC:NH!?! OUTRAGEOUS!! <3


----------



## Halima (Dec 22, 2019)

3 months... it’s so far away D;


----------



## John Wick (Dec 22, 2019)

Halima said:


> 3 months... it’s so far away D;



That's what we said when it was 9 months away.
Time is flying by! ^_^


----------



## Chouchou (Dec 23, 2019)

Time IS  flying by!
Guys, we are just 3 months away right now. That amounth of time is nothing compared to what we went through.


----------



## Villager Fan (Dec 23, 2019)

According to the pamphlet handed out at this year?s Jump Festa, the following villagers have been confirmed: 

Poppy
Rowan
Stitches
Apple
Piper (Yay Welcome Amiibo villagers!)
T. Bone
Peaches
Skye
Iggly
Beau
Mallary
Margie
Tank

They also look like they gave all of the villagers new artwork which makes sense since their clothes are different now. I?m growing more concerned about new and returning (cut) villagers however. I hope they are simply a ?surprise.?






The pamphlet is towards the end of the video when she?s going all of the goodies she?s received.


----------



## acornavenue (Dec 23, 2019)

I’m so excited december flew by i feel like before we know it we will have a direct and then the game will
Be here. March i think or 2 weeks before will be the slowest ever


----------



## Trundle (Dec 23, 2019)

Villager Fan said:


> According to the pamphlet handed out at this year?s Jump Festa, the following villagers have been confirmed:
> 
> Poppy
> Rowan
> ...



From what I can see in that video, all the art on the pamphlet is actually the official artwork from New Leaf. For example, Iggly and Beau.


----------



## Villager Fan (Dec 23, 2019)

Trundle said:


> From what I can see in that video, all the art on the pamphlet is actually the official artwork from New Leaf. For example, Iggly and Beau.



Huh, you’re right. My mistake. I was thrown off by T. Bone’s pose since I was only comparing it to the Amiibo card art. They use their New Leaf poses, but they look touched up at the very least. None of that weird shine on them like from before.


----------



## acornavenue (Dec 23, 2019)

88 days!


----------



## Halima (Dec 24, 2019)

87 days? Ok, maybe it isn’t THAT far away


----------



## isabll (Dec 24, 2019)

I swear time flew by! Back in October I felt like March was centuries away, but now December is almost over and I can't believe that the time has flown by so quickly already.


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 24, 2019)

isabll said:


> I swear time flew by! Back in October I felt like March was centuries away, but now December is almost over and I can't believe that the time has flown by so quickly already.



Couldn't agree more! It felt like we have to wait sges for the release of new horizons and now we are less then 3 months away! Felt like a blink of the eye.  I bet march will feel really long ^^


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 24, 2019)

isabll said:


> I swear time flew by! Back in October I felt like March was centuries away, but now December is almost over and I can't believe that the time has flown by so quickly already.



Yes! Time definitely flew by quick and I'm just happy the long wait is almost over! I really want to start fresh with a new Animal Crossing game, so I can't wait for it to be out. The new customization characters pictures got me really excited! Can't wait! ^o^


----------



## Licorice (Dec 25, 2019)

LilyBoo said:


> Yes! Time definitely flew by quick and I'm just happy the long wait is almost over! I really want to start fresh with a new Animal Crossing game, so I can't wait for it to be out. The new customization characters pictures got me really excited! Can't wait! ^o^


Sameee! My hype had settled down a bit because of the long wait until I saw the new character pics and now I'm so excited. The detail in those clothes! The bags, the shoes, the new hair, noses, ahh


----------



## TheRealWC (Dec 25, 2019)

It's crazy. We're already 2/3 of the way there since it was formally announced in June. March will be here in no time and we'll probably get a formal direct and some more info before then. 2020 is going to be exciting!


----------



## acornavenue (Dec 26, 2019)

85 DAYS!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

Yayyyyyy!!!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 26, 2019)

Is this a countdown now?


----------



## acornavenue (Dec 26, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Is this a countdown now?



No lol but i like to post it randomly


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 29, 2019)

THERE ARE 29 DAYS IN FEBRUARY THIS COMING YEAR! 
(˵ ˃̶̀ε ˂̶́ ˵)
Not only will people born on that day actually get a Birthday but we have to wait *ONE* more day! o͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡╮︎(;?༎ຶД༎ຶ`)╭︎o͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡


----------



## John Wick (Dec 29, 2019)

moo-kun said:


> THERE ARE 29 DAYS IN FEBRUARY THIS COMING YEAR!
> (˵ ˃̶̀ε ˂̶́ ˵)
> Not only will people born on that day actually get a Birthday but we have to wait *ONE* more day! o͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡╮︎(;?༎ຶД༎ຶ`)╭︎o͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡



Damn and blast those leap years! ^_^


----------



## acornavenue (Dec 30, 2019)

moo-kun said:


> THERE ARE 29 DAYS IN FEBRUARY THIS COMING YEAR!
> (˵ ˃̶̀ε ˂̶́ ˵)
> Not only will people born on that day actually get a Birthday but we have to wait *ONE* more day! o͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡╮︎(;?༎ຶД༎ຶ`)╭︎o͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡



Thats okay! Its going by so fast though 3 months away!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 30, 2019)

It's 2020 tomorrow for me, so only two months to go!


----------



## acornavenue (Dec 30, 2019)

John Wick said:


> It's 2020 tomorrow for me, so only two months to go!



Well happy new year to you!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 31, 2019)

acornavenue said:


> Well happy new year to you!



Thank you, and to you too!

Just a bit over 7 hours to go. ^_^


----------



## Chouchou (Dec 31, 2019)

Do we all realise that it's only 2,5 months away?
*THAT'S CRAZY. *


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

How exciting


----------



## acornavenue (Dec 31, 2019)

80 DAYS!


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 31, 2019)

*HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE! We're actually going to be in 2020 which makes us closer to our beloved ⁄(⁄ ⁄ˊૢ⁄ ⌑︎ ⁄ˋૢ⁄ ⁄)⁄ ♡♡♡ Have fun and stay safe everyone!!! ‧˚₊*̥(∗︎*⁰͈꒨⁰͈)‧˚₊*̥*


----------



## John Wick (Dec 31, 2019)

Tis 2020 today for me, and march is only two months away! ^_^


----------



## acornavenue (Dec 31, 2019)

I can’t wait. I don’t play new leaf anymore cause i know whats out there and the graphics suck in NL


----------



## acornavenue (Jan 1, 2020)

79 days!


----------



## cIementine (Jan 1, 2020)

something i'm really looking forward to is everyone in the forum community getting used to the game. when i joined, new leaf had been out for a fair amount of time so people had already adjusted to the game. i wonder how long it will take for us to adapt the systems we have in place for new leaf (like cycling, exchange rate for bells, etc etc) for new horizons, and how those systems will change. when it comes out, everyone will be discovering what's in store together.


----------



## acornavenue (Jan 1, 2020)

pumpkins said:


> something i'm really looking forward to is everyone in the forum community getting used to the game. when i joined, new leaf had been out for a fair amount of time so people had already adjusted to the game. i wonder how long it will take for us to adapt the systems we have in place for new leaf (like cycling, exchange rate for bells, etc etc) for new horizons, and how those systems will change. when it comes out, everyone will be discovering what's in store together.



I agree, besides if you restart everyone will be able to help everyone get things. I really hope we will be able to help trade bugs and fish too


----------



## Licorice (Jan 1, 2020)

Hey guys, where would you recommend pre-ordering online?


----------



## acornavenue (Jan 2, 2020)

Licorice said:


> Hey guys, where would you recommend pre-ordering online?



I pre-ordered a hard copy. I dont want my switch to lose space with all digital


----------



## Licorice (Jan 3, 2020)

acornavenue said:


> I pre-ordered a hard copy. I dont want my switch to lose space with all digital



Noo I mean pre-ordering a physical copy online. lol


----------



## acornavenue (Jan 4, 2020)

Licorice said:


> Noo I mean pre-ordering a physical copy online. lol



Oh haha sorry! Yeah i preordered my copy online, i paid for same day delivery too


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 4, 2020)

You paid for same-day delivery? Isn't Amazon offering you a free trial of Prime? It doesn't matter that the game won't be out by the time your trial expires - it still works for ordering with release-day delivery.


----------



## acornavenue (Jan 5, 2020)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> You paid for same-day delivery? Isn't Amazon offering you a free trial of Prime? It doesn't matter that the game won't be out by the time your trial expires - it still works for ordering with release-day delivery.



Yeah i ment the release day delievery i got it off gamestop


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 6, 2020)

I'd be too worried about not getting the game on the release day to preorder it online. I'm still debating where I want to buy it, it will probably depend on any preorder bonuses we might be getting. But I'm definitly going to be at whatever store as soon as it opens to pick up my game.


----------



## acornavenue (Jan 6, 2020)

Soot Sprite said:


> I'd be too worried about not getting the game on the release day to preorder it online. I'm still debating where I want to buy it, it will probably depend on any preorder bonuses we might be getting. But I'm definitly going to be at whatever store as soon as it opens to pick up my game.



Ive done it to the pokemon games and ive gotten them the same release date. My cousin does the same. But thats your choice. I dont know if it matters but we both live close to a gamestop


----------



## acornavenue (Jan 12, 2020)

68 DAYS


----------



## porkpie28 (Jan 12, 2020)

not long to go now, going to wait till it is out on the eshop


----------



## acornavenue (Jan 15, 2020)

I’m getting so anxious i just want a direct soon

- - - Post Merge - - -

I?m getting so anxious i just want a direct soon


----------



## hoppuffs (Jan 16, 2020)

March is only a couple months away and I'm sure we'll get even more information soon! Very excited!!


----------



## Chouchou (Jan 16, 2020)

I already have my shifts sorted out for work for march, so it's really getting close now!


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 16, 2020)

So Nintendo just sent me a survey via e-mail about New Horizons and one of the questions is which of the listed new elements you like about the game the most. One of the answers are "lots of villagers from previous games coming back and visiting your island". Now I sure hope it's gonna be more than those 50 villagers from the Welcome amiibo update.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 16, 2020)

Perrycifer said:


> So Nintendo just sent me a survey via e-mail about New Horizons and one of the questions is which of the listed new elements you like about the game the most. One of the answers are "lots of villagers from previous games coming back and visiting your island". Now I sure hope it's gonna be more than those 50 villagers from the Welcome amiibo update.



It has to be! If they wrote (∗︎ᵒ̶̶̷̀ω˂̶́∗︎)੭₎₎̊₊ _game_*S* OMIGOSH!!! ૮(꒦ິཅ꒦ິ)ა so happy!
I'm so excited! (●︎?艸`)?艸`)?艸`)*※"｡･:*:･ﾟ


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 17, 2020)

63 days left or 9 weeks left until the new game comes out. 

and I still haven't made a pre-order yet, I need to hurry.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jan 17, 2020)

omg its coming so fast and I dont even have money for a switch yet


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 18, 2020)

returnofsaturn said:


> omg its coming so fast and I dont even have money for a switch yet



Same (( ༎ຶ ◡︎︎༎ຶ)ちーん let's hope we can both win one each yeah? ‧⁺◟︎( ᵒ̴̶̷̥́ ?̫ ᵒ̴̶̷̣̥̀ )


----------



## acornavenue (Jan 18, 2020)

62 days!!!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jan 18, 2020)

I am beyond excited for this game. I have a countdown on my phone to keep track of how many days left lol.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Jan 20, 2020)

2 months to go ladies and gentlemen. The finishing line is in sight


----------



## jeni (Jan 20, 2020)

Whoa it feels like I blinked and another month went past! We'll be on that seaplane before we know it :0


----------



## Rhythrin (Jan 20, 2020)

I'M SO EXCITEDD HJKSAHJKDGSAHDK


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jan 20, 2020)

Omg 60 days! I plan to get the game at midnight....I know there isn’t much to do at midnight lol, but getting it. I’ve already requested days off work lol so I’m not staying up late and still having to go in at 6am.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 20, 2020)

Counting down to get those toe beans!!! I just want to kiss their feeties like I kiss my kitties beans!!! 
_(? ཀ`」 ∠︎):_



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 20, 2020)

Not sure if this was posted already here in this board, but here's a pic with a nice little overview of some villagers wearing different kind of clothes. Since the pic is kinda big, I put it in the spoiler below. Found it on twitter btw.



Spoiler: Click!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jan 22, 2020)

58 days left! It is so close, but still so far.


----------



## acornavenue (Jan 22, 2020)

I need news on a direct now lol just need a date i dont care if its a month away! I need news!


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 22, 2020)

I hope a lot of the new clothes and accessories that were introduced in Pocket Camp are in the game.


I want squirrel ears and tail in that game too.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 23, 2020)

I would like to see the animal residents interact with items in our houses whenever they want to visit it and have more things to say about the inside of our houses.

Also a 'Do not disturb' sign would be nice.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 23, 2020)

https://www.siliconera.com/target-a...der-bonus-lets-your-chronicle-your-adventure/

Come shop at Target


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 23, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> I hope a lot of the new clothes and accessories that were introduced in Pocket Camp are in the game.
> View attachment 230604
> 
> I want squirrel ears and tail in that game too.



I'm so happy they started adding animal accessories! I hope they add moo cow ones too! ₍ᐢ⸝⸝› ̫ ‹⸝⸝ᐢ₎
I can just imagine how beautiful it will look ‧˚₊*̥(∗︎*⁰͈꒨⁰͈)‧˚₊*̥
Your character looks really cute btw ♡♡♡


----------



## acornavenue (Jan 25, 2020)

55 days!


----------



## John Wick (Jan 25, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> I'm so happy they started adding animal accessories! I hope they add moo cow ones too! ₍ᐢ⸝⸝› ̫ ‹⸝⸝ᐢ₎
> I can just imagine how beautiful it will look ‧˚₊*̥(∗︎*⁰͈꒨⁰͈)‧˚₊*̥
> Your character looks really cute btw ♡♡♡



All I want is the eerie wings.
I must have them.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 25, 2020)

John Wick said:


> All I want is the eerie wings.
> I must have them.




They MUST! I want every item from PC in NH!!! (✽︎?ཫ`✽︎)


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> They MUST! I want every item from PC in NH!!! (✽︎?ཫ`✽︎)



The one good thing of PC is all the new items


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 27, 2020)

We're 53 days/ 7 weeks now! 

I just thought about something today, since everything is in HD..that means the Tarantula (if it's present in that game, but I'm pretty sure it is...) is too now.
I'm already not a fan of that thing, Summertime at night in that game is going to be crazy.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 27, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> We're 53 days/ 7 weeks now!
> 
> I just thought about something today, since everything is in HD..that means the Tarantula (if it's present in that game, but I'm pretty sure it is...) is too now.
> I'm already not a fan of that thing, Summertime at night in that game is going to be crazy.




Awww but they're sooo cuuute! (•́ ॣ?̫  ॣ•̀,)՞ I can't wait to see their fluffyness ♡♡♡


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 27, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> We're 53 days/ 7 weeks now!
> 
> I just thought about something today, since everything is in HD..that means the Tarantula (if it's present in that game, but I'm pretty sure it is...) is too now.
> I'm already not a fan of that thing, Summertime at night in that game is going to be crazy.



I am LIVING for the detailed fish and bugs. I really hope there are multiple kinds of fish tanks and bug enclosures to use in our house and around town.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 27, 2020)

enleft said:


> I am LIVING for the detailed fish and bugs. I really hope there are multiple kinds of fish tanks and bug enclosures to use in our house and around town.





Maybe we can craft tanks and cages? That would be so cool if we could have steampunk fish tanks!!! ٩꒰ʘʚʘ๑꒱۶


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2020)

It will be autumn when I play my own hemisphere in march.

The first game I'll have ever started that wasn't in winter. Thank the Gods.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 29, 2020)

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator

I'm sure this will be us...


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 29, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> https://imgflip.com/memegenerator
> 
> I'm sure this will be us...



Wild World is missing.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 29, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Wild World is missing.





Yeah, I know, WW was my first game but LGTTC was basically WW for Wii but better quality graphics and there aren't that many brain piccys (  ･᷄-･᷅ )


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 29, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Wild World is missing.





Here's a full title mention one! Had to find moar brains ☆✴︎



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 29, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Here's a full title mention one! Had to find moar brains ☆✴︎
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgflip.com/memegenerator



Lol, amiibo festival!


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 29, 2020)

Ably.Saucey said:


> Lol, amiibo festival!




Haha never played it but it has quite the reputation ꉂ (˃̶᷄‧̫ॢ ˂̶᷅๑ ) www


----------



## Neechan (Jan 29, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Haha never played it but it has quite the reputation ꉂ (˃̶᷄‧̫ॢ ˂̶᷅๑ ) www



Its not THAT bad, but it defiantly ain't a full animal crossing game and is meant to be played intermittently (i play it for the cute scenarios and the clothes our amiibos get~.)


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 29, 2020)

Neechan said:


> Its not THAT bad, but it defiantly ain't a full animal crossing game and is meant to be played intermittently (i play it for the cute scenarios and the clothes our amiibos get~.)




I forgot to add D.I.E ٩꒰ʘʚʘ๑꒱۶

Awww I didn't know you could style them! I hope we can style them in NH!


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 29, 2020)

51 days left.

I was watching the New Horizons trailer and noticed that they removed that one running animation that was added in New Leaf if you're wearing a dress.


----------



## Neechan (Jan 29, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> I forgot to add D.I.E ٩꒰ʘʚʘ๑꒱۶
> 
> Awww I didn't know you could style them! I hope we can style them in NH!



Yeah, you could change the amiibos clothes before you started the boardgame (after you eared enough happy points)

- - - Post Merge - - -



AccfSally said:


> 51 days left.
> 
> I was watching the New Horizons trailer and noticed that they removed that one running animation that was added in New Leaf if you're wearing a dress.



Its been a while since i've seen the animation....did they change it?


----------



## moonchu (Jan 30, 2020)

unsure if 100% real but here's the animal crossing switch - https://twitter.com/anicrossingnews/status/1223035687718522881
i like the colours, hopefully this means a lite is coming . . .


----------



## MKInfinite (Jan 30, 2020)

moonchu said:


> unsure if 100% real but here's the animal crossing switch - https://twitter.com/anicrossingnews/status/1223035687718522881
> i like the colours, hopefully this means a lite is coming . . .



it is real, Nintendo themselves delivered the notice:

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/1223035247098384385

also unsure about a lite switch given that Nintendo would have also announced it alongside the normal one, but we will see in the hopefully next direct (if they do ever release one instead of just going with the normal one because it's more expensive therefore more money)


----------



## Franny (Jan 30, 2020)

the new animal crossing edition switch looks SOOOOO GOOD AHHHH

i MIGHT sell my current one for the new design.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 31, 2020)

49 days left, we're so close now.

I finally made a pre-order on my game online (my first time pre-ordering something online) and I sure hope the estimated dates (March 23rd-March 26th) are just a placeholder. ;-;


----------



## acornavenue (Jan 31, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> 49 days left, we're so close now.
> 
> I finally made a pre-order on my game online (my first time pre-ordering something online) and I sure hope the estimated dates (March 23rd-March 26th) are just a placeholder. ;-;




I did too not to ling ago! I did same day release date shipping, my mom did that on pokemon and it got in on time


----------



## Mokuren (Jan 31, 2020)

I am so excited! I never got shipping on release day so I will grab a digital copy of the game. 7 weeks to go


----------



## Neechan (Jan 31, 2020)

Man, what’s preventing me from ordering the game is the fact if cloud saves will be implemented.. Waiting for that information to come out and even if it isn’t supported, I’ll still get it.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 1, 2020)

48 days left, Happy February!

When February 20th comes, we'll literally be 29 days away from March 20th. 
February 20th is also my birthday.

Also hoping for a direct this month.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 1, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> 48 days left, Happy February!
> 
> When February 20th comes, we'll literally be 29 days away from March 20th.
> February 20th is also my birthday.
> ...




I'm pinning my hopes on 20th of Feb! If it comes anytime now I'll be happy ☆〜（ゝ。∂）


----------



## blossoming (Feb 1, 2020)

Anyone know if we'll be able to have a house or a similar thing to Main Street? Also what's the maximum number of villagers we can have.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 1, 2020)

blossoming said:


> Anyone know if we'll be able to have a house or a similar thing to Main Street? Also what's the maximum number of villagers we can have.



That is unconfirmed at the moment, even the number of villagers you can have is unknown, but you will have a home, but you could choose to live in a tent if you wanted (forgot what that implies)


----------



## Riley9 (Feb 1, 2020)

I really hope we get a direct soon. The anticipation is killing me


----------



## projectx1991 (Feb 1, 2020)

A part of me feels we won’t get a Mini Direct but I really hope we do.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 2, 2020)

47 days/ 6 Weeks left until the game comes out.

I really hope we can have longer names for our islands, I thought of one..but it's 9 characters long. I may have to think of more names if I can't name my island, T-----ako.


----------



## projectx1991 (Feb 2, 2020)

Done some more thinking, if we’re going to get a mini direct or direct of some kind featuring AC then it will strongly happen this week. With Japan pre-loading and pre-purchasing going live on the 8th, surely this week would be the perfect time?


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 2, 2020)

Man I hope the Direct is this week. If it's not this week it surely has to be aronud the 13th, but who knows with Nintendo. The first Direct of 2019 happened to be on Feb 13th, so maybe they'll go with that date again.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> Man I hope the Direct is this week. If it's not this week it surely has to be aronud the 13th, but who knows with Nintendo. The first Direct of 2019 happened to be on Feb 13th, so maybe they'll go with that date again.



It's driving me nuts waiting.

More nuts, I mean.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 2, 2020)

I just thought about something.....

What if there's a limit of how much furniture we can sit outside, just like how there's one for inside of the house or like the PWPs in New Leaf. 
I sure hope there isn't one.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> I just thought about something.....
> 
> What if there's a limit of how much furniture we can sit outside, just like how there's one for inside of the house or like the PWPs in New Leaf.



I reckon there will be a limit.
I hope it's a reasonable amount.


----------



## Burumun (Feb 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I reckon there will be a limit.
> I hope it's a reasonable amount.



I imagine it will be something in-between PWPs and the indoor limit. Like, you'll be able to place a lot, like you can indoors (I think I rarely reached the limit, if ever), but also they won't want you to block off parts of your town or make a labyrinth, basically, like how they limit you in placing PWPs and obstructive plants. 
Which makes me wonder, too, what they'll do about placing furniture when you have friends over - will you not be able to place it? Will your friends be able to move it? Also, I wonder if they'll limit us in how many pieces we can place next to each other, and how close to plants and PWPs we'll be able to place furniture.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 3, 2020)

46 days left!

I just seen a post on Twitter talking about two possible directs and one of them is for Animal Crossing.
Not sure if it's true, but here's the link to the post: https://mobile.twitter.com/New_WabiSabi/status/1224393616686075907


----------



## MKInfinite (Feb 3, 2020)

Take every "a [reliable source] told me [a thing]" with a grain of salt. It is better to wait for official announcements of things than to be running around with every rumor that says.

That said, I sure hope we get that Animal Crossing Direct because, boy, I would sure like to know a whole lotta stuff outta this game I've been waiting since the Wii U lmao


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> 46 days left!
> 
> I just seen a post on Twitter talking about two possible directs and one of them is for Animal Crossing.
> Not sure if it's true, but here's the link to the post: https://mobile.twitter.com/New_WabiSabi/status/1224393616686075907



Yeah, plus the three extra days for delivery in my case.

Ya'll will have everything built by the time I start. LOL


----------



## blossoming (Feb 4, 2020)

I wonder if we'll still be able to plot reset or choose where our villagers live


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2020)

blossoming said:


> I wonder if we'll still be able to plot reset or choose where our villagers live



We can choose!



> Kyogoku said before they choose a spot for their home, they’ll check with you to see if it’s okay. If you don’t like where they settle down you can tell them you don’t want to build in that particular spot and move their house location to wherever you see fit.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm really hoping it's just not catered to mostly female players, like PC seems to be.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Feb 5, 2020)

If Nintendo seriously decides to not allow "_Save data local transfer_", That's gonna be SO MESSED UP!!
That means never upgrade your _Nintendo Switch_ or get a new one.
After all, It's just a translation so you never know, it might be mis-translation.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 5, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> If Nintendo seriously decides to not allow "_Save data local transfer_", That's gonna be SO MESSED UP!!
> That means never upgrade your _Nintendo Switch_ or get a new one.
> After all, It's just a translation so you never know, it might be mis-translation.



I never knew it could be an option.
I thought once your switch breaks, you lose your game.

Tis a bit of a worry.
I hope that if it did break, everything could at the very least, be transferred to a new one.


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 5, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> If Nintendo seriously decides to not allow "_Save data local transfer_", That's gonna be SO MESSED UP!!
> That means never upgrade your _Nintendo Switch_ or get a new one.
> After all, It's just a translation so you never know, it might be mis-translation.



I am Austrian and I can say it really says no transfer from save data between two consoles and I think Nintendo doesn't make that much of translation mistakes on download cards and covers for their products.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Feb 5, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I never knew it could be an option.
> I thought once your switch breaks, you lose your game.
> 
> Tis a bit of a worry.
> I hope that if it did break, everything could at the very least, be transferred to a new one.



It's an option if you don't have "_Save data cloud_"
I hope it's a joke!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mokuren said:


> I am Austrian and I can say it really says no transfer from save data between two consoles and I think Nintendo doesn't make that much of translation mistakes on download cards and covers for their products.



So, I'm really stuck with my only _Nintendo Switch_? No upgrade?
But will they allow "_system data transfer_" which includes the _save data_?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 5, 2020)

When you say upgrade, you mean the firmware?
Surely a firmware update wouldn't wipe your saved data, or there'd be no point getting a switch.

It would mean nintendo have 'snookered' us. We can't make a move.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Feb 5, 2020)

John Wick said:


> When you say upgrade, you mean the firmware?
> Surely a firmware update wouldn't wipe your saved data, or there'd be no point getting a switch.
> 
> It would mean nintendo have 'snookered' us. We can't make a move.



No, buying a new model _Nintendo Switch_ or buy additional one.
Was actually planning to buy _Nintendo Switch Lite_.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 5, 2020)

Oh. Yeah. It still sucks that if it breaks, possibly a couple of years worth of hard work down the drain.

I know I wouldn't have it in me to rebuild if that happened.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 6, 2020)

I am so excited I pre ordered  5 copies for my family  lol. It will be worth it


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 6, 2020)

I need a direct


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 6, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> 46 days left!
> 
> I just seen a post on Twitter talking about two possible directs and one of them is for Animal Crossing.
> Not sure if it's true, but here's the link to the post: https://mobile.twitter.com/New_WabiSabi/status/1224393616686075907



43 days left

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess going online for Nintendo is not free anymore


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 7, 2020)

42 days left, hoping for a direct next week or the week after.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 7, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> 42 days left, hoping for a direct next week or the week after.



I hope so i feel like we might hear something next week or the week after cause we will be a month away


----------



## Neechan (Feb 7, 2020)

Luna Moonbug said:


> 43 days left
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I guess going online for Nintendo is not free anymore



It does blow a bit since online used to be free, but we don’t know the circumstances that even led up to it, and it’s a bit ironic here since you need to pay an internet provider to go online anyone, so honestly, being technical here, online really isn’t free (minus free WiFi spots, but they still have to be paid for by the company that is offering it.)


----------



## Chouchou (Feb 8, 2020)

Luna Moonbug said:


> I am so excited I pre ordered  5 copies for my family  lol. It will be worth it



Do you have 5 switches? Because one copy per switch is enough.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 8, 2020)

41 days/5 weeks left!

I still don't own a Switch yet, but I might have one before the 20th of March.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 9, 2020)

40 days left until the game comes out!


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 9, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> 41 days/5 weeks left!



41 days is the best part of 6 weeks


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 9, 2020)

It's been 39 days since that New Year trailer and now there's 39 days to go. I don't know about you but that's just too long for me


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 9, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> It's been 39 days since that New Year trailer and now there's 39 days to go. I don't know about you but that's just too long for me



I agree. I'm getting a bit fed up with waiting now. I think I might hibernate until March 20th.

It's near yet so far


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 10, 2020)

February really feels like it's dragging now...

Oh well, at least it's not January anymore.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 10, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> February really feels like it's dragging now...
> 
> Oh well, at least it's not January anymore.



Really? I felt like January wouldn’t end


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

i feel like time’s been going slower ever since i decided to get new horizons lol


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 10, 2020)

I still can’t believe they haven’t talked about this game like at all and it releases in a little over a month. 

At least Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon comes out early March and that will make the wait more tolerable.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 10, 2020)

Come on AC:NH direct!
I want to know what's what.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 10, 2020)

Predicting a general Direct this Thursday and an Animal Crossing one next week.

I have so many irl things to worry about at this time that I need an AC direct to save me :'(


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 10, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> Predicting a general Direct this Thursday and an Animal Crossing one next week.
> 
> I have so many irl things to worry about at this time that I need an AC direct to save me :'(



Same! If we dont thursday we must when its a month away thats what i think


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

i’m really hoping for a acnh direct soon :<


----------



## John Wick (Feb 11, 2020)

C'mon nintendo.

Tell us about the in app purchases.

I want to know if it's DLC somewhere down the line, or something else.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 12, 2020)

37 days and i need a direct


----------



## matt (Feb 12, 2020)

Nintendo store are doing cushions


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 12, 2020)

Man I don't know how the last few months have went really quickly but January and February are dragging. 
Not sure how I managed to survive the wait for NL when it released in Japan 7 months earlier. It's so close yet so far and I hate that it's one of the only things to look forward to right now


----------



## Trundle (Feb 12, 2020)

I feel like we are close enough to launch now that I would be happy without a Direct. March 20th is going to hit us so fast and it would be cool to go in blind.


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

matt said:


> Nintendo store are doing cushions View attachment 231031



oh those are so cute!!


----------



## sauceisis (Feb 12, 2020)

I’m dying for that direct but I’m super excited counting down the days!!


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 13, 2020)

Oh come on Nintendo still no direct? XD I think it's weird that they decided to go this route. They only have AC for the year 2020 and fans are dying for news. Also AC is such an important franchise for Nintendo but they do not advertise the game?  At this point I don't need one anymore. The release is so close I will just wait for the game.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 13, 2020)

Mokuren said:


> Oh come on Nintendo still no direct? XD I think it's weird that they decided to go this route. They only have AC for the year 2020 and fans are dying for news. Also AC is such an important franchise for Nintendo but they do not advertise the game?  At this point I don't need one anymore. The release is so close I will just wait for the game.



This very short (AC:NH switch) ad is the latest thing I've seen, but yeah, any news at this point would be welcomed.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 13, 2020)

Another day. Absolutely nothing. Inexcusable and ridiculous.


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

Mink777 said:


> Another day. Absolutely nothing. Inexcusable and ridiculous.



agreed. i get nintendo not wanting to spoil stuff but the lack of information is concerning


----------



## pinkfawn (Feb 13, 2020)

faiiry said:


> agreed. i get nintendo not wanting to spoil stuff but the lack of information is concerning



What exactly is concerning to you about it? Are you concerned they'll delay it? They've got so much official marketing saying March 20 that there's no possible way for them to delay it now, especially with the themed consoles having a set date as well. Aside from that, I don't think there's anything to be concerned about it. There's just a little over a month left to go, and it's an Animal Crossing game. The formula isn't going to be changed up THAT much that we need a ton of new information. Like I said in another thread, there's a coro coro magazine release on the 15th that's going to have an "exclusive scoop" on New Horizons. That will likely be the last of the information in February and maybe a few trailers in March.


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

pinkfawn said:


> What exactly is concerning to you about it? Are you concerned they'll delay it? They've got so much official marketing saying March 20 that there's no possible way for them to delay it now, especially with the themed consoles having a set date as well. Aside from that, I don't think there's anything to be concerned about it. There's just a little over a month left to go, and it's an Animal Crossing game. The formula isn't going to be changed up THAT much that we need a ton of new information. Like I said in another thread, there's a coro coro magazine release on the 15th that's going to have an "exclusive scoop" on New Horizons. That will likely be the last of the information in February and maybe a few trailers in March.



i’m not concerned about it being delayed, i’m concerned about the information they aren’t telling us; i get it’s an animal crossing game and it’s relatively the same as all the others, but it’s also not. i’m more concerned with the lack of information about online functionality, backup cloud saves (although i think this has been touched on), whether or not time travel will be possible, how the new additions (ex. crafting) will work and there’s now the aspect of in-game purchases that people are curious about. there’s very little information out there about new horizons so we’re all kind of going on speculation which isn’t good especially for a game that is set to release in 36 days or so. i’m just hoping that the coro coro magazine will help to answer some of the big questions that people have.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 14, 2020)

35 days left until the game comes out!


Edited: You know..I think Nintendo is enjoying our suffering......


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

i’m currently watching mayor mori’s video on how the nintendo switch app is compatible with ac and in the first clip where the character is talking to fuchsia, when they select “later!” they both do the greeting gesture!! ik this probably makes no sense but i just noticed that and i think it’s super cute :3


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 16, 2020)

33 days left until the game comes out.

I wonder if the Acorn festival from Wild World (or just the acorns) coming back. On the US Amazon website, they're selling skins for both the Switch and Switch Lite that have acorns appearing on it.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B084S5VPB2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1
(I'll be getting the Switch Lite since I kinda prefer handheld lately).


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> 33 days left until the game comes out.
> 
> I wonder if the Acorn festival from Wild World (or just the acorns) coming back. On the US Amazon website, they're selling skins for both the Switch and Switch Lite that have acorns appearing on it.
> 
> ...



i’m getting the switch lite too! and the acorn festival would be cool to have again, i forgot all about that lol


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm so excited for this game.

Hoping for the weekends to go by fast for the first time in my life haha


----------



## Neechan (Feb 16, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i?m getting the switch lite too! and the acorn festival would be cool to have again, i forgot all about that lol



I really want to experience it as well, but unless the mush furniture is gotten this way again (in NL it was through a random mushroom every day until the harvest festival which they stop spawning all together) I don?t see it coming back, but if it does it will be for a new set.


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

Neechan said:


> I really want to experience it as well, but unless the mush furniture is gotten this way again (in NL it was through a random mushroom every day until the harvest festival which they stop spawning all together) I don’t see it coming back, but if it does it will be for a new set.



it’d be cool if the random mushrooms remained as the way to obtain the mush set and maybe have another fall-themed set for the acorn festival? maybe like uh,, an acorn set lmao


----------



## Neechan (Feb 16, 2020)

faiiry said:


> it’d be cool if the random mushrooms remained as the way to obtain the mush set and maybe have another fall-themed set for the acorn festival? maybe like uh,, an acorn set lmao



Haha, yes exactly what I was thinking pc has some new autumn themed items that could work with this


----------



## d3_3p (Feb 17, 2020)

pinkfawn said:


> What exactly is concerning to you about it? Are you concerned they'll delay it? They've got so much official marketing saying March 20 that there's no possible way for them to delay it now, especially with the themed consoles having a set date as well. Aside from that, I don't think there's anything to be concerned about it. There's just a little over a month left to go, and it's an Animal Crossing game. The formula isn't going to be changed up THAT much that we need a ton of new information. Like I said in another thread, there's a coro coro magazine release on the 15th that's going to have an "exclusive scoop" on New Horizons. That will likely be the last of the information in February and maybe a few trailers in March.


I think what's concerning is the lack of marketing. I'm pretty sure people outside the fandom don't even know the game's coming out. Now that's inexcusable, they are throwing it under the bus.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 17, 2020)

32 days/4 weeks left.

Hope there's a direct coming this Thursday.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 17, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> 32 days/4 weeks left.
> 
> Hope there's a direct coming this Thursday.



8 day weeks?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 17, 2020)

d3_3p said:


> I think what's concerning is the lack of marketing. I'm pretty sure people outside the fandom don't even know the game's coming out. Now that's inexcusable, they are throwing it under the bus.



It makes me wonder.
Why aren't they advertizing the crap out of this game?

Isn't it as good as it should be?

Who knows, because they don't give us any info except the same recycled screenshots of boring stuff.


----------



## Zane (Feb 17, 2020)

d3_3p said:


> I think what's concerning is the lack of marketing. I'm pretty sure people outside the fandom don't even know the game's coming out. Now that's inexcusable, they are throwing it under the bus.



Yeah I have a friend who is a very casual player and I have to keep reminding her that the game is coming out soon hahah


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 17, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> 8 day weeks?



It's starting to feel like that.


----------



## d3_3p (Feb 18, 2020)

John Wick said:


> It makes me wonder.
> Why aren't they advertizing the crap out of this game?
> 
> Isn't it as good as it should be?
> ...



It just makes _no sense_. It is their biggest game of the first part of the year. One of their most profitable franchises. What the hell is going on? I was sick to death of Pokemon even before Sword/Shield was released, but at least I definitely knew it was coming out. Same with Smash. And look at the sales numbers. It's almost like someone is sabotaging the title.


----------



## moonchu (Feb 18, 2020)

you guys are making me worried haha


----------



## Neechan (Feb 18, 2020)

Guys, don’t worry, if something was wrong, they wouldn’t be doing advertising for the game, it’s still coming out on time


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 18, 2020)

"Oh no there is no direct, something is wrong" 

The negativity on these boards is immense and I'm not sure I understand it.

Are people just looking for something to moan about? 

Sheesshhhhh


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> "Oh no there is no direct, something is wrong"
> 
> The negativity on these boards is immense and I'm not sure I understand it.
> 
> ...



it’s been a while since we’ve gotten any new info and i think it’s making some of us cranky lol


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 18, 2020)

faiiry said:


> it’s been a while since we’ve gotten any new info and i think it’s making some of us cranky lol



Haha seems like it. I just think people should be more excited now..


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> Haha seems like it. I just think people should be more excited now..



agreed; i’m sure people are excited but they’re just not fond of how tightlipped nintendo is being about new info; i fall into that category a bit but i’m still super excited aha


----------



## John Wick (Feb 18, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> "Oh no there is no direct, something is wrong"
> 
> The negativity on these boards is immense and I'm not sure I understand it.
> 
> ...



I haven't seen any negativity whatsoever.

General enthusiasm or concern isn't negativity.

Putting people down simply because they want news on the game they've waited for and loved for many years is a bit negative.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 18, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I haven't seen any negativity whatsoever.
> 
> General enthusiasm or concern isn't negativity.
> 
> Putting people down simply because they want news on the game they've waited for and loved for many years is a bit negative.



Oh come on, who are you trying to kid? Presuming something could be wrong with the game just because Nintendo aren't showing people what they think they're entitled to see is being unnecessarily negative in my book. 

Point out exactly which part of my comment is putting people down? (Hint: asking whether people are moaning for the sake it of it is not putting them down)

Putting people down would sound something kind of like this; "Are you idiots just looking for something to moan about?" There is a massive difference eh?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 18, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> Oh come on, who are you trying to kid? Presuming something could be wrong with the game just because Nintendo aren't showing people what they think they're entitled to see is being unnecessarily negative in my book.
> 
> Point out exactly which part of my comment is putting people down? (Hint: asking whether people are moaning for the sake it of it is not putting them down)
> 
> Putting people down would sound something kind of like this; "Are you idiots just looking for something to moan about?" There is a massive difference eh?



Nobody is presuming anything as far as I can see, and speculating isn't a crime.

I think speculation is all we really have at this point, so if people have thoughts on the game they should be encouraged to share them.

I see that as a positive thing.

What I also see is those who are blindly accepting everything, are almost hostile against those of us who are cautious, just because we don't share the same blind enthusiasm.

Some of us just want to know a little more, and it should be left at that.

There isn't a debate here, and no need to start one.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 18, 2020)

Ok fair enough, no need to continue this.


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

^^ just a heads up guys, in case you haven?t already seen - acnh direct on thursday:3


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 18, 2020)

faiiry said:


> ^^ just a heads up guys, in case you haven’t already seen - acnh direct on thursday:3



Haha yeah I did see the thread. Thanks for the heads-up though


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm too hyped for this game. Since I've joined I've made ~31 posts a day


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2020)

For anyone interested, Walmart released these free New Horizons wallpapers for download ~ !
There is different sizes for different platforms; they are located at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 21, 2020)

28 days to go. I can't wait! Still trying to think of the name of my island. But I can't think of anything. 

I was thinking 
Kanovia
seaview
Seaside
Palm Bay
Palm Harbor (idk if this will fit)
But idk. none of those sound good enough.


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> 28 days to go. I can't wait! Still trying to think of the name of my island. But I can't think of anything.
> 
> I was thinking
> Kanovia
> ...



kanovia sounds cool!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 21, 2020)

faiiry said:


> kanovia sounds cool!



That is what I am thinking of going with. It is the name of my current new leaf town, but idk I kinda like it and feel like it is unique.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 22, 2020)

27 days left


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2020)

Horse and Goat are okay. Sheep says "rights".

Love the cat. Cat has heterochromia.

I hate that bear.


----------



## cicely (Feb 22, 2020)

that bear is also saying "rights" though...look at her color scheme


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 22, 2020)

27 days. I can't believe in 27 days we will be playing this beautiful wonderful game.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 24, 2020)

25 days left and we're on the last full week of February!


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 24, 2020)

cicely said:


> that bear is also saying "rights" though...look at her color scheme



......

I have a certain subreddit I need to post her too now. I'm sure it is a coincidence, but that is an adorably subtle thematic color scheme!


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 24, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> 25 days left and we're on the last full week of February!



Ughhhh 25 days seems so long  I'm sure the days leading up to the 20th seem even longer, though.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 25, 2020)

24 DAYS TO GO!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 25, 2020)

Now that ACNH coming out 24 days from now,  I started playing ACNL more than usual, trying to get the wooden bridge from cranky villagers...I wanted to complete ACNL before playing the new game


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 25, 2020)

I downloaded the game today and it is torture looking at it an not being able to play it. Ugh why march 20th. Seems like the game is completely done now. I neeeeed it today lol.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 26, 2020)

23 days left until the game comes out!

I haven't plan out how my island will look yet, I was thinking about making one side of my island look like what I did in my main New Leaf town.



Spoiler:  I'm sorry







I know they're counting up in the show.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 26, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> 23 days left until the game comes out!
> 
> I haven't plan out how my island will look yet, I was thinking about making one side of my island look like what I did in my main New Leaf town.
> 
> ...



That is exactly how I feel. I am losing my mind waiting. lol


----------



## jeni (Feb 26, 2020)

i thought waiting would be easy since i'm working a lot..... but as it turns out i just think about animal crossing constantly while i'm working. you really can't escape the hype


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 26, 2020)

jekabu said:


> i thought waiting would be easy since i'm working a lot..... but as it turns out i just think about animal crossing constantly while i'm working. you really can't escape the hype



Same. I have midterms in an hour, but instead of studying...here I am talking about animal crossing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can not believe it almost here.


----------



## d3_3p (Feb 26, 2020)

oath2order said:


> I hate that bear.


OMG, that bear is awful. What were they thinking.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 26, 2020)

23 days!


----------



## mocha. (Feb 26, 2020)

Seems like we’re getting more information on the game the closer we get to the release! 

I’m so excited to just play the game and figure out how everything works!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 26, 2020)

d3_3p said:


> OMG, that bear is awful. What were they thinking.



I neeeeeed that goat.Not a fan of the bear either though.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 26, 2020)

Really looking forward to getting in to it.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 27, 2020)

I don't think this deserves its own thread, so I'll post here. Has anyone seen ceiling decorations (ceiling lamps, etc) in any of the NH videos or screenshots yet? That was one feature in HHD that was kinda neat. Just wondering if it's coming back.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 27, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't think this deserves its own thread, so I'll post here. Has anyone seen ceiling decorations (ceiling lamps, etc) in any of the NH videos or screenshots yet? That was one feature in HHD that was kinda neat. Just wondering if it's coming back.



Nothing as of yet, but I wouldn’t rule it out, I do need that ceiling fan to make my rl room


----------



## John Wick (Feb 27, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't think this deserves its own thread, so I'll post here. Has anyone seen ceiling decorations (ceiling lamps, etc) in any of the NH videos or screenshots yet? That was one feature in HHD that was kinda neat. Just wondering if it's coming back.



I haven't seen anything yet, but I hope they have ceiling fans and light fixtures.


----------



## d3_3p (Feb 27, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> I neeeeeed that goat.Not a fan of the bear either though.


The goat looks like he vapes all the time.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 27, 2020)

22 days!


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 28, 2020)

21 days left!, I just picked up my Switch lite yesterday.  yay

Can't wait to play that game for hours when it finally comes out.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 28, 2020)

21 days. 2 fridays left without the game.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 28, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> 21 days. 2 fridays left without the game.



Oh my god 2 fridays!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 28, 2020)

acornavenue said:


> Oh my god 2 fridays!



Almost here!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 28, 2020)

This will be my first Animal Crossing game and I really look forward to it. It looks fun and the graphics look great. Unfortunately, I may not be able to get it on release day due to.. things...
So I wanted to ask, as I know very little about Animal Crossing, is there a real loss to not getting the game until months later after release? (beyond not being able to play it right away lol!)


----------



## John Wick (Feb 28, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> This will be my first Animal Crossing game and I really look forward to it. It looks fun and the graphics look great. Unfortunately, I may not be able to get it on release day due to.. things...
> So I wanted to ask, as I know very little about Animal Crossing, is there a real loss to not getting the game until months later after release? (beyond not being able to play it right away lol!)



I don't think so.

You can go in to it with a bit more knowledge once we who have been playing it a while, have unlocked a few things and built up a decent inventory,  to be able to help you out with whatever you need to know, and certainly be able to trade items to you.


----------



## chesty (Feb 28, 2020)

I bought it today! Cant wait!!!


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 29, 2020)

20 days left!

Happy Leap Day and Happy last day of February!
The final countdown starts next month! yay.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 29, 2020)

20 days. Would be 19, but of course. Leap year getting between me and my game lol.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 29, 2020)

Animal Crossing comes out this month 

(UK time)


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 29, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> Animal Crossing comes out this month
> 
> (UK time)



I can not believe it is finally this close! I remember when they announced it back in 2018. It seemed like it would never be here.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 29, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> I can not believe it is finally this close! I remember when they announced it back in 2018. It seemed like it would never be here.



yeah the time has flown by but I get the feeling this last 19 days is going to drag


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 29, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> yeah the time has flown by but I get the feeling this last 19 days is going to drag



Christmas went by like it was nothing and I was sad that it was over because I enjoyed the company and not doing uni work, then since the 2nd half of January it's been going slow as anything for me...the next 19 days are going to be a loooooooong wait.


----------



## porkpie28 (Mar 1, 2020)

19 days to go, I am so ready for this


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 1, 2020)

This game is all I think and talk about. I just wish i could forget about in until the 20th lol.


----------



## Cheerious (Mar 1, 2020)

Less than three weeks to go! Hang in there, everybody!


----------



## jim (Mar 1, 2020)

we did it... we made it to march.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 1, 2020)

I feel like this month is going to get by pretty fast. Only 19 days to go.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> I feel like this month is going to get by pretty fast. Only 19 days to go.



It's going very quickly!
March 2nd here.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2020)

Ahhh, i'm so excited.


----------



## porkpie28 (Mar 2, 2020)

18 days to go now here


----------



## jeni (Mar 2, 2020)

the 20th is the week after next! or if we just add a 0 to today's date...


----------



## lars708 (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm so excited to get to play with people on here


----------



## acornavenue (Mar 2, 2020)

18 more days!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 2, 2020)

The wait is killing me more and more the closer it comes OTL


----------



## porkpie28 (Mar 3, 2020)

17 more days to go


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 3, 2020)

OMG 17. Guys...... 
Not this coming friday or the next, but the next. Two fridays without the game. This week is almost halfway over. 
17 days seems like a while away, but when you look at a calendar it isnt at all.


----------



## Triatan (Mar 3, 2020)

see you all on the other side


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 3, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> OMG 17. Guys......
> Not this coming friday or the next, but the next. Two fridays without the game. This week is almost halfway over.
> 17 days seems like a while away, but when you look at a calendar it isnt at all.



Yep. I like telling myself "2 weeks from this Friday". Because it sounds shorter than 17 days.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

16 days here!


----------



## tajikey (Mar 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> 16 days here!



I've got 16 days, 8 hours, 39 minutes. But I'm not counting......now 38 minutes.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I've got 16 days, 8 hours, 39 minutes. But I'm not counting......now 38 minutes.



Ehehe, it will take me half a day to put a screen protector on the switch. I will stuff it up. No doubt!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> 16 days here!



Jealous. This is the time I wish I lived in Australia lol.


----------



## Rhythrin (Mar 4, 2020)

15 days and 19 hours for me!


----------



## acornavenue (Mar 4, 2020)

16 days!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 4, 2020)

wooooo 16! It will go by so quick.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 4, 2020)

March 5th here!


----------



## porkpie28 (Mar 5, 2020)

March the 6 here


----------



## Loreley (Mar 5, 2020)

If my Google translate is correct, today's Twitter announcement of the Japanese Animal Crossing account said that they'll introduce the apps of the Nook phone to us in the future. So I hope we'll maybe get some more info on terraforming before release!


----------



## Neechan (Mar 5, 2020)

Loreley said:


> If my Google translate is correct, today's Twitter announcement of the Japanese Animal Crossing account said that they'll introduce the apps of the Nook phone to us in the future. So I hope we'll maybe get some more info on terraforming before release!



We’ll find out later this afternoon, if they post this on other Twitters....


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 5, 2020)

15 days!!


----------



## jeni (Mar 5, 2020)

About two weeks left, depending on where you are. The direct was two weeks ago! hhhhhhhh


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 5, 2020)

I can't believe the direct was already two weeks ago. Time really does go by fast! We will be playing this game in no time. I just wish I could forget about it until then lol. 

And i will be out of town visiting my sister I don't get to see often...But like animal crossing lol.  I am for sure bringing it with me.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 5, 2020)

I just got an email from EB Games telling me it's nearly here, and they've taken the balance left on the preorder.

It said before I probably wouldn't get it until march 23rd, but it might be earlier.

They normally only deduct the final payment when they've got the stock.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 5, 2020)

We haven't gotten the stock in at my work yet. We usually get new Nintendo games the Monday or Wednesday before. I am so excited!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 5, 2020)

Azrael said:


> We haven't gotten the stock in at my work yet. We usually get new Nintendo games the Monday or Wednesday before. I am so excited!



How can you manage to see all those beautiful unopened games and not be tempted to sneak one to be able to play it early xD


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

it seems like time’s gone by so quickly since the direct :0


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 5, 2020)

It doesn't sound like it's many days away... but it feels like forever!


----------



## Burumun (Mar 6, 2020)

Azrael said:


> We haven't gotten the stock in at my work yet. We usually get new Nintendo games the Monday or Wednesday before. I am so excited!



Thank you for the hint. I prey on ignorant electronics shops that don't care about the release dates, so knowing when exactly to start looking is great, lol.


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

2 weeks to go!!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 6, 2020)

Guys...After today we have one more friday to go without animal crossing.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 8, 2020)

Guys. 12 days!


----------



## Nami (Mar 8, 2020)

Longest wait of my life. Not only am I waiting for this, but I am also waiting for my new landlord to tell me what day I can move in to my new, really kickass apartment. I am really hoping I can be all moved in before the 20th, cause it's gonna be relatively close!!! This is also a cross country relocation...with my cats, so, it'll be nice to relax with the game after such a hassle.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 8, 2020)

Animal crossing is next week!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

Tis march 9th here!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 8, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Tis march 9th here!



So jealous I have to wait an extra day lol.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> So jealous I have to wait an extra day lol.



I have to wait until march 23rd until it's delivered.


----------



## Jesshorizons (Mar 9, 2020)

*Excitement!!*

I am so excited for this game to come out. I've watched the Direct like 20 times already. 
Wish it came out already... Who's playing New Leaf too to fill in the time until the release of New Horizons?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 9, 2020)

We're at 11 days left, we're so close!

Next Friday here we come!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 9, 2020)

1 Friday left and we never have to live without new horizons again. Dramatic I know.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Mar 9, 2020)

WOW, we're almost at single digits!


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

almost there!!


----------



## Eternal (Mar 9, 2020)

I've literally never been more excited for a launch in my life!!! Oh my god!!!!


----------



## PixelSammie (Mar 9, 2020)

I  cannot wait!! I've been trying to pass time by playing video games but I just can't seem to get into anything right now.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Mar 9, 2020)

these next 10 days will feel like years


----------



## Kristen (Mar 9, 2020)

returnofsaturn said:


> these next 10 days will feel like years



At least it's not months anymore!



Jesshorizons said:


> I am so excited for this game to come out. I've watched the Direct like 20 times already.
> Wish it came out already... Who's playing New Leaf too to fill in the time until the release of New Horizons?



This was literally me for a while, I finished up most of my New Leaf town, I still have a tiny little bit to go before it's ~perfect~ and I leave it to sit there for years while I play New Horizons


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 10, 2020)

Oh well I am really hyped now lol The coronavirus infected a few students so no more university right now. Best timing there could be xD


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 10, 2020)

I found this Animal Crossing town name generator online: https://www.fantasynamegenerators.com/animal-crossing-town-names.php

For the people on 20th March who still can't think of a name and are desperate.


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

pls go faster time,, i want animal crossy,,


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 10, 2020)

I've been really busy lately but the 20th can't come quick enough 
I love so much that it comes out the day I finish uni for Easter break! Have to get the bulk of my work done before then!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 10, 2020)

10 days. 9 more sleeps.


----------



## brockbrock (Mar 10, 2020)

I can't believe it's been 9 months since the date was announced! It's gone so fast, yet so agonizingly slow at the same time. 

The next week is going to be miserable, but I always find the last 2-3 days before a release I'm excited about to go by really quickly.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 10, 2020)

I can think of literally nothing to talk about for ACNH, yet here I am, in the ACNH forum section out of sheer confusion as to why I'm here, and excitement. I wish it was the 20th already AUGHGHHHH!!!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 10, 2020)

I am just so excited it is almost here! It is all I can think about lol. I have dreamt I was actually in the game....I need this game. Now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

When it was first showed off it felt like the release date would never come. But here it is. 10 days away. It is so close!


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 10, 2020)

Genuinely can't wait for March 20th. It's just so nice to be excited for an Animal Crossing game again! It's been SEVEN years since New Leaf came out in non-Japanese countries...

I've been craving the need to start over in a new game for sooooo long.


----------



## Cheerious (Mar 10, 2020)

9 MORE DAYSSS


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

almost,,


----------



## The Orange (Mar 11, 2020)

Waiting on this game is killing me...

Q.Q


----------



## wonderwitch (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m so incredibly excited! The only thing is I’m going to a music festival in Melbourne mainly to see my chemical romance on the 20th and then I will spend the next day going to an art gallery. Which I’m super happy about, but I preordered the game to be shipped to me and it said it’ll arrive on the 23rd.

I believe the game is coming out on the 21st in Australia (correct me it if I’m wrong) so I’m going to miss a couple of days!  So I’m probably going to avoid spoilers for at least a week so I can enjoy the game properly. I’m seriously considering just buying a copy on the 21st though, so I don’t miss out on playing it right at launch, but I doubt I’ll have enough money. Spent most of my spending money on concerts this year!


----------



## wonderwitch (Mar 11, 2020)

Edit: accidentally posted same thing twice.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 11, 2020)

single digits! 9 days


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 11, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> single digits! 9 days



Woo, finally! It has taken so long to get to this single digit point!


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

time really sped up after the direct,, can’t believe it’s almost here!


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 11, 2020)

EbGames Canada phoned today and it's a midnight release for East Coast.  West Coast gets the game at 9pm March 19.  
Plan on starting my island Thursday night.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Mar 11, 2020)

As much as I really, really, REALLY want this game, I'm thinking I may have to wait a week or so to get it. GameStop is probably going to be way too crowded for comfort on release day, and I don't want anyone in my house getting sick all because I really wanted a video game   (I know I'm probably being silly, but I really don't want to take any chances...)


----------



## Mary (Mar 11, 2020)

MarzipanDragyn said:


> As much as I really, really, REALLY want this game, I'm thinking I may have to wait a week or so to get it. GameStop is probably going to be way too crowded for comfort on release day, and I don't want anyone in my house getting sick all because I really wanted a video game   (I know I'm probably being silly, but I really don't want to take any chances...)


Eshop? Amazon?


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

MarzipanDragyn said:


> As much as I really, really, REALLY want this game, I'm thinking I may have to wait a week or so to get it. GameStop is probably going to be way too crowded for comfort on release day, and I don't want anyone in my house getting sick all because I really wanted a video game   (I know I'm probably being silly, but I really don't want to take any chances...)



if preordering is an option (if you haven’t already), maybe there’s a delivery option so you don’t have to go in person?


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 11, 2020)

MarzipanDragyn said:


> As much as I really, really, REALLY want this game, I'm thinking I may have to wait a week or so to get it. GameStop is probably going to be way too crowded for comfort on release day, and I don't want anyone in my house getting sick all because I really wanted a video game   (I know I'm probably being silly, but I really don't want to take any chances...)



Phone before you go.  I skipped midnight release for Pokemon Sword and Shield and picked it up the next day.  Two people were in EbGames.  Gamestops owns EbGames Canada.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 11, 2020)

The game has been in my library for weeks now I think. Figured I would get it from the eshop since that way I don't have to switch it out and in all the time, since I'll be playing it a lot. Kinda lazy way of thinking I realize now. Ah well. It's been a long time since I've felt this much enthusiasm about a new game arriving. I honestly didn't think it could still happen. Its a wonderful (& horrible) feeling.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 12, 2020)

8 days. 7 sleeps.


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

8 days to go!!


----------



## Blue Triangles (Mar 12, 2020)

Can you all believe that we're nearly at that less than a week stage! (I understand some already are)


----------



## Eloah (Mar 12, 2020)

I'll take the 20th off from work and I'll wake up at 7 as I usually do instead of staying up the night of the release.
So... 8 sleeps and 7 days for me.


----------



## R. Planet (Mar 12, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> 8 days. 7 sleeps.



Pretty sure the last night I won't sleep at all. I'm really early on the amazon route so I'll be peeking for him like 








Where are you Mr. Amazon man?? Heeheeheehee


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

1 more week to go!!!!!!!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 13, 2020)

If you ordered it online digital, then you should have access to it 9pm pacific time the night before! (7pm for us here in HI)
I plan on trying it every minute before this and taking the next day off work 

Sadly but also fortunately, our classes have all been turned online because of the virus. But that means more New Horizons!


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

can ya’ll remember when we were legit begging nintendo for information and now we’re a week away from actually playing the game? bonkers


----------



## jeni (Mar 13, 2020)

this time next week we'll be starting up our towns babyyyy


----------



## jim (Mar 13, 2020)

i don't want to stay off the internet just to avoid untagged leaks and spoilers but it looks like i might have to do start doing just that.

youtube is the worst for this kind of thing. people will make the entire thumbnail and title a huge honking spoiler and it's so frustrating.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 13, 2020)

Next week at this time I already played a good amount of hours! I will start on midnight (GMT+1)


----------



## Zura (Mar 13, 2020)

Yeah I'll probably be up all night long


----------



## lars708 (Mar 13, 2020)

Meh I just found out my first workday at my new job is the 21st and I start super early so I won't be able to play much 

At least I'm free the entire week after then because my school has closed


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 13, 2020)

My gf will be here will be here with me as we will explore it together at midnight. I finally was able to share my passion with this with someone else and she chose to embrace it. She is now officially welcome to live on my island. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 13, 2020)

I took the plunge and decided to pre order and pre download the digital version of New Horizons.

I would have gone physical but I didn't want to order online (my Pokemon Shield order ended up going a little pear shaped) and I also don't want to be going out unecessarily right now.

I think it's definitely feeling close now. Just seven more days!


----------



## Blue Triangles (Mar 13, 2020)

Anyone getting that warm feeling now, in anticipation of playing it for the first time? 

And no, I've not wet myself! Hahahaha


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 13, 2020)

EbGames Canada cancelled midnight release.  Reason was the virus.
We can still pick the game up on March 20th.


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

my animal crossing pals,, there’s only 6 days left!!


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

that did not need to be posted twice lmao


----------



## Jesshorizons (Mar 14, 2020)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> I can think of literally nothing to talk about for ACNH, yet here I am, in the ACNH forum section out of sheer confusion as to why I'm here, and excitement. I wish it was the 20th already AUGHGHHHH!!!



SAME!!!


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 14, 2020)

soo excited! i hope they deliver it because i pre-ordered the physical version,, my school is closed because of corona tho so i´ll probably play 25/8 for four whole weeks! this is gonna be awesome


----------



## Blue Triangles (Mar 14, 2020)

Is this thread working OK for you guys?

Edit: posting this seems to have fixed it. Thread was reporting new posts but I couldn't view page 47.


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> Is this thread working OK for you guys?
> 
> Edit: posting this seems to have fixed it. Thread was reporting new posts but I couldn't view page 47.



yeah i was having trouble too :c


----------



## Blue Triangles (Mar 14, 2020)

faiiry said:


> yeah i was having trouble too :c



I think your double-post messed everything up


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> I think your double-post messed everything up



LMAO probably,, i really be out here breaking threads


----------



## Jesshorizons (Mar 14, 2020)

My university is closed due to corona. So I thought I could play a lot of ACNH. Unfortunately I work in healthcare..


----------



## kirbbys (Mar 14, 2020)

I've been surviving off the direct and one of the recent commercials showing terraforming .... no new information [aka no gameplays from PAX]. I was banking on the next week going by faster, but with all of my work either postponed or moved online, I'm truly just waiting now...


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 14, 2020)

6 days. I work all except one of those days so should go by fast.


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 15, 2020)

5 days left. This game is what keeps me happy and motivated to keep going every single day.


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2020)

at this point, once i actually have the game in my hands i might just pass away


----------



## Blue Triangles (Mar 15, 2020)

Animal Crossing will serve as a pleasant distraction against all the doom and gloom surrounding the Corona Virus.


----------



## Ossiran (Mar 15, 2020)

Sunday is upon up, and we have 5 days, 13 hour, and 15 minutes until the game released digitally. So close to the sub 5-day mark. Friday cannot get here soon enough.


----------



## 22lexi (Mar 15, 2020)

5 DAYS PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Seren (Mar 15, 2020)

How do I sleep until Friday?!


----------



## Zura (Mar 15, 2020)

Seren said:


> How do I sleep until Friday?!



Overdose on sleeping aids


----------



## wonderwitch (Mar 16, 2020)

Because of corona virus the concert in Melbourne I was going to where I was staying for a couple days was canceled. As much as that sucks, it means that I can pick up my copy of ACNH on the day it’s released, rather than waiting till the 23rd. So that’s an... awful silver lining?


----------



## rhyliescott (Mar 16, 2020)

wonderwitch said:


> Because of corona virus the concert in Melbourne I was going to where I was staying for a couple days was canceled. As much as that sucks, it means that I can pick up my copy of ACNH on the day it’s released, rather than waiting till the 23rd. So that’s an... awful silver lining?



Melbourne, Australia? Everything here is getting cancelled this week.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 16, 2020)

4 days guys omg


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

it comes out this week!! i’m literally weeping


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 16, 2020)

todays the day i start bullet journaling my island plans and design a flag for Colorwheel island!! im sooo excited for this game. my island is going to be such a cute tropical fairytale setting


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 16, 2020)

4 days left!

My Animal Crossing New Horizons Switch lite case came today. 
I might end up buying another screen protector for it, I'm not really fond of the one that came with the case.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 16, 2020)

This COVID-19 paranoia is just so stressful. I'm really looking forward to this game coming out later this week. I think all of us need something cute and relaxing.


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

3 more days, my ac pals!


----------



## matchaman (Mar 17, 2020)

just over 2 days until release (in sydney) !!!! watched every review out there....i crave acnh


----------



## jeni (Mar 17, 2020)

sooooo very close to being able to tend to my island and pretend the world isn't ending outside


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 17, 2020)

I think I am staying away from the forum now untiö the 20th xD People will get the game earlier and I can't handle the wait anymore ;o; xD


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 17, 2020)

Nowhere in my town has brand new regular Switches anymore (I'm sure Gamestop has used ones), only Lites. I didn't want to deal with looking for one on Friday so I drove about 45 minutes 1 way to the next state over to get myself a regular Switch. Gonna hook it up in a little while and get it all updated and ready to go. I'm so excited for Friday!


----------



## matchaman (Mar 17, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> Nowhere in my town has brand new regular Switches anymore (I'm sure Gamestop has used ones), only Lites. I didn't want to deal with looking for one on Friday so I drove about 45 minutes 1 way to the next state over to get myself a regular Switch. Gonna hook it up in a little while and get it all updated and ready to go. I'm so excited for Friday!



that's serious dedication !!! c:


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

2 more days omg


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 18, 2020)

These last days are crawling past... Even having a lot of work to do doesn't help. Sigh. I feel like a kid again. That part is kinda nice really.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Mar 18, 2020)

As per my last post...



MarzipanDragyn said:


> As much as I really, really, REALLY want this game, I'm thinking I may have to wait a week or so to get it. GameStop is probably going to be way too crowded for comfort on release day, and I don't want anyone in my house getting sick all because I really wanted a video game   (I know I'm probably being silly, but I really don't want to take any chances...)



Everybody, I finally ran out of patience and ordered a copy for delivery. Now I just have to get through two more days of anticipation; shouldn't be too hard, right? We've all waited this long.


----------



## Chris (Mar 18, 2020)

My copy dispatched Tuesday. It's getting close now!


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 18, 2020)

Just 2 more days, everyone! 

My game is preparing to be shipped.


----------



## jeni (Mar 18, 2020)

day after tomorrow! my work perfectly lines up so that i'll finish everything i need to do by friday! this is simultaneously going to be the slowest and fastest 48 hrs ever!


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

1 day, 15 hours, 30 minutes


----------



## Soigne (Mar 18, 2020)

can't wait for midnight tomorrow night!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 18, 2020)

Guys. Tomorrow night omg.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 18, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> Guys. Tomorrow night omg.



Not for me sadly...I gotta wait until Monday (probably)


----------



## Licorice (Mar 18, 2020)

Due to the corona virus my hours got cut to 3 hours tomorrow so now I have nothing to make the time go by fast tomorrow but on the bright side I'm barely working all next week too. More time to play. lmao


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

i just got a call from EB Games saying that they were still open on the 20th, or i could do a digital download at 9pm on the 19th

I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO i will probably still go get a physical copy unless there are other circumstances


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

Hours away from only being 24 hours away! So excited for tomorrow night!



Jas said:


> i just got a call from EB Games saying that they were still open on the 20th, or i could do a digital download at 9pm on the 19th
> 
> I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO i will probably still go get a physical copy unless there are other circumstances



My stores should still be open, but I decided to go digital to protect my health and to remain safe. I just felt the risk of that potential being at the wrong place at the wrong time happening. 

I was extremely reluctant at first, but I don't regret going digital for ACNH. But only for ACNH. Going physical for everything else, haha.


----------



## Minto (Mar 18, 2020)

Yesterday, I sadly had to cancel my preorder for a physical copy since it's what the guy at GameStop recommended, because who knows what might happen by then with everything shutting down. I was able to buy digital though thankfully, so at least I'll get to play the second it's released that night and avoid crowds if the store were to stay open.


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Hours away from only being 24 hours away! So excited for tomorrow night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes! i am still debating - i really want the physical just in case something happens and i need to sell it in the future () but i'm worried because i know a lot of old people like to go to the mall in the morning LOL and i don't want to get sick or get them sick !! either way, i'm so so excited for it to come out


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2020)

Nice early delivery slot for tomorrow.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 19, 2020)

i'm going to eb games (pretty much the australian version of gamestop) to pick it up tomorrow, it's a physical copy that was pre-ordered for my birthday : ).

the virus has hit 100+ in my state, but my school still hasn't shut down and i'm going to go get my pre-order after school.
i'll promise to use a lot of hand sanitiser and avoid close contact with people.


----------



## porkpie28 (Mar 19, 2020)

I have got it already from the e shop


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 19, 2020)

It's the final day for all who didn't pre-ordered online from a store that waits until after the release date to give you your game.

I'm going to suffer for a few more days.


----------



## peachblush (Mar 19, 2020)

I pre–ordered a digital copy from the Nintendo EShop.


----------



## Sholee (Mar 19, 2020)

Working from home due to covid-19, so im trying to work overtime today and finish friday's workload so I can play all day tomorrow during work hours. It's so difficult tho cause I'm super excited for the release and I keep looking at the clock!


----------



## CatGifs (Mar 19, 2020)

There is an update on the e shop for digital owners:

Hey folks there is an update on the eshop. Hover over animal crossing, hit the + symbol, scroll down 1 click to “software update”, and click “via the internet”.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Mar 20, 2020)

I just woke up (11:30) and IT'S ALREADY HERE OHMYGAWD!!! XD
Hyped!!!


----------



## Ranmaru (Mar 20, 2020)

Hype my fellow islanders, I am working on my DIY bench now. This game is amazing.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 20, 2020)

the first villager i met on a nook miles island was audie! i was really hoping to get her so i'm glad i met her so soon.


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 21, 2020)

the game is soo good! i time travelled a little bit and already got the museum and holy,,, it's gonna be my favorite place in the whole game


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 21, 2020)

Still waiting to get mines unfortunately...
I hope I get it the very first part of next week.


----------



## Neechan (Mar 22, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Still waiting to get mines unfortunately...
> I hope I get it the very first part of next week.



I hear you, it’s so bad as I know my copy is 45 minutes away at a distribution hub and I can’t get it until Monday as whoever packaged my game clearly didn’t know what kind of game it was, and shipped it using fedex smart post instead of ground... (meaning if they used ground, it would have been delivered today instead of tomorrow)


----------

